# مشاركات شكر و تبريك



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (21 ديسمبر 2002)

*أحسنت ، جزاك الله خيرا*

نقلنا مشاركات الشكر و التبريك إلى هنا لتقليص حجم المواضيع الكبيرة

م . أبو بكر

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أحمد عبدالرحيم

طريقة الشرح واضحة جدا ، ومميزة ، وفقك الله ، وننتظر المزيد.


----------



## ARAB-ENG-3 (9 يناير 2003)

*الرجاء الاستمرار*

أخي المهندس أحمد عبدالرحيم

نشكرك على ما قمت به في الدرس ، ونأمل منك الاستمرار والمزيد.


----------



## رشدي حسونه (10 يناير 2003)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ أحمد عبدالكريم, نشكر لك جهدك المميز لتبسيط شرح هذا البرنامج, ونحن في انتظار بقية الدروس...


----------



## AEK2003 (13 يناير 2003)

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*

ياخي ميزو جزاك الله خيرا وكثر الله من امثالك لقد اعجبت كثيرا بكم وبما تقدمونه لخدمة العلم ورفع مستوى المهندس العربي نسال الله جميعا نا يعيننا لدلك


----------



## أحمد عبدالرحيم (13 يناير 2003)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم جميعً اخوتي الأعزاء على كلماتكم
وأرجوا ان تسامحوني على تأخري عليكم لمروري بوعكة صحية ما زلت اعاني منها للآن

وباذن الله سأقوم باستاناف باقي الدروس والإجابة على استفساراتكم في اقرب وقت


وشكراً لكم جميعا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 يناير 2003)

سلامات يا باشمهندس أحمد
ندعو الله لك بالشفاء ، والصحة الدائمة ان شاء الله.


----------



## مختار السقوطري (13 يناير 2003)

*صحيح البخاري: باب: ما جاء في كفارة المرضى.*

عن أبي سعيد الخدري، وعن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنهما ،عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

(ما يصيب المسلم، من نصب ولا وصب، ولا هم ولا حَزَن ولا أذى ولا غم، 

حتى الشوكة يُشاكها، إلا كفَّر الله بها من خطاياه ).


 أبشــــر يا أخــــي


----------



## مختار السقوطري (20 يناير 2003)

أخي أحمد ...................

حمـــدا للــه علــى سـلامتــك 

 وجـزاك اللــه خيــرا علـى إهتمـامـك بـالـرد علـى الأسئــلة 

 وأتمنـى أن تتحفنــا بالـدرس الثـانـي فـي أقـرب وقـت


----------



## amr (20 يناير 2003)

الاخ احمد
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الاهتمام وارجو تطبيق عملي كامل لمبني مع حساب الرياح والزلازل لة

وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sryh (10 أبريل 2003)

*I want this crack*

hi dear 


I want this crack please send it to my Email 


sryh&maktoob.com



thanks


----------



## العايد (14 أبريل 2003)

*الشكر والتقدير للاخ احمد عبد الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته 
اخي العزيز احمد اخواني المهندسين الاعضاء
اود ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل باسمي واسمكم للاخ الفاضل احمد واتمني له دوام التوفيق انني قد تعبت من كثر ما ابحث عن هذا البرنامج الذي كنت فيه متمكن الي حد ما ولكن لبعدي عن بعض الزملا لم استطع الحصول وكذلك مدة الانقطاع عن استخدام هذا البرنامج ارجو من الاخ احمد تذكيرنا بما قد نسيناه من استخدام هذا البرنامج المميز
ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## العايد (14 أبريل 2003)

*مشكله ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز احمد عند تحميل البرنامج من الرابط لا استطيع فتحه والعمل عليه لا ادري ماهي المشكلهوتضهر لي run- time error"339" ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## العايد (14 أبريل 2003)

*ملاحضه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو سرعة الرد
وشكرا


----------



## adil (14 أبريل 2003)

*اين الرد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لماذا لم يرد حتي الان علي تحميل او اضافة الوصله لهذه الكراكات 

ارجو الرد او ارسال لي ايميل 


[email protected]


----------



## الأسطورة (24 مايو 2003)

*هل يوجد مواقع عن sap 90 ؟؟ الرجاء المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني المهندسين ...

عندي مشروع فصلي لحل بعض المنشأت بواسطة برنامج sap 90 

فرجاء لو أحد يعرف موقع متخصص عن البرنامج يا ليت المساعدة 

أي موقع شرح أو تعريف للبرنامج أو مجرد مقدمة له ... ( طبعا اذا في عربي يكون جيد  )

الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين المساعدة وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## engsherif (25 يوليو 2003)

*بعض الكتب*

اطلب كتاب التحليل الانشائي باستخدام sap2000
م وائل البدراوى - دار الكتب العلميه القاهرة 
وممكن ارسل لك بعض المحاضرات في البرنامج


----------



## TOTA255 (1 سبتمبر 2003)

*سأتولى شرح الساب من الان*

السلام عليكم انا مشترك جديد من الاسكندريىة ومحتاج تشجيعكم لاننى لسه واخد دورة الsap2000 ver 8.11
الجزء الاول والمتقدم وسأقوم بشرح المحاضرات مع وضع امثله عليها فارجوا ان ينال ذلك قبولكم فأن كان سأقوم فورا بنقل الدروس حتى ادخال العماره كاله والسلالم وسأكمل مرحله مرحله
وانا مصدقت وجدت منتدى هندسى قيم احىى فيه القائمين عليه واتمنى ان اكون احد مشرفيه وارجوا من الجميع ان يضع ويهتم بكل معلومه لديناوشكرا


----------



## adil (14 سبتمبر 2003)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انت قلت يوم الجمعه ولم نتري اي شيء فهل ستقوم بالشرح ام لا


----------



## TOTA255 (14 سبتمبر 2003)

*الحقونى*

السلام عليكم
لم اتخلف او اهمل الموضوع ولكن جميع المحاضرات جاهزه للنش وكلما قمت بالنقل اجد الموقع يقوللى غير مسموح بنقل الملفات لكبر حجمها
عايز انقلها مش عارف كمان لو فيه برنامج يخلينى احول الورد الى pdf
انا جاهز بس ساعدونى


----------



## msallam200 (15 سبتمبر 2003)

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر الى الاخ سامر
تاكدت من ملاحظاتك ولكن للاسف المشكلة لم تحل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## msallam200 (19 سبتمبر 2003)

الاخ العزيز/سامر
تحية طيبة وبعد:
أولا أود أشكرك على أهتمامك بمشكلتى
ثانيا للاسف لم تحل المشكلة بعد
وسوف أحاول تحميل الرسالة التى تظهر لى لعلك تعرف لها حل
وشكرا
مهندس/محمود سلام


----------



## مختار السقوطري (24 سبتمبر 2003)

الأخ الأسكندراني TOTA255 

أرجو منك إفادتي بإسم الجهة التي أخذت فيها دورة ال SAP 2000 ومدة الدورة وقيمتها .

وماهي الدورات الأخرى التي تقدمها هذه الجهة في مجال : 

الهندسة المدنية - لغات البرمجة 


 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## sryh (11 ديسمبر 2003)

*بشري لمستخدمي SAP 2000*

السلام عليكم 

إخواني ... أبشركم أنني سأنشر بإذن الله كراك SAP2000 الإصدار الجديد 8 وكذلك تحديث لهذا البرنامج 


فقط ... إنتظروا حتي أكمل الرفع علي الإنتر نت لان الخط عندي بطيء للغاية .



أخوكم sryh


----------



## nouman (11 ديسمبر 2003)

*شكرا لك*

أخي العزيز
لقد تكرمت علينا بوضع رابط الكراك لبرنامج الستاد برو , ولكن هلا أزدت معروفك بمعروف وشرحت لنا كيفية استعماله , وذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع .
وشكرا لك


----------



## sryh (11 ديسمبر 2003)

*من sryh*

لقد دكرت لكم يا أخي العزيز خطوات تركيب الكراك 

فقط أرسل رسالة إلي [email protected] 

تكتب فيها اسمك ومستواك العلمي وستصلك رسالة تحتوي علي خطوات التركيب خطوة خطوة . 


sryh


----------



## ahmad (11 ديسمبر 2003)

*طريقة تركيب الكراك؟؟*

الاخ المحترم سريح
شكرا على ارسال خطوات استخدام الكراك الخاص بستادبرو2003ولكن مع الاسف انها لم تعمل , ارجوا الايضاح هل ان الكراك هذا خاص لنسخة ستادبرو2003 ديمو الموجودة على الوصلة المذكورة ام لنسخة اخرى, ارجوا المساعدة في ذلك حيث لاوجود لاي من الخطوات المذكورة في استخدام الكراك عند تطبيقها على نسخة ستادبرو2003 ديمو.
مع التقدير

اخوكم ابو محمد


----------



## القعقاع (11 ديسمبر 2003)

*كراك Staad 2003 لا يعمل للأسف*

السلام عليكم

نشكر للأخ سريع مساهمته في ادراج كراك لبرنامج ستاد 2003 إلا أنه لم يعمل على نسخة 2003 حملتها قبل عدة أشهر. أنا سأنزل البرنامج ثانية من الوصلة التي تركها الأخ سريع. 
هناك عتاب على الأخ سريع. لماذا لا ينشر تعليمات الكراك مباشرة على الموقع؟؟ هل هناك داعي لإرسال إيميل؟ خاصة وأن الرد هو رد آلي؟
أم أن هناك تعليمات غير التي أرسلت لنا؟

مع فائق الإحترام


----------



## nouman (11 ديسمبر 2003)

اؤكد على ما ورد في رسالة الأخين القعقاع وأحمد حيث لم اجد مطلبت لتطبيق الكراك كما ورد في الإيميل
فهل جربت الكراك على النسخة الني يتم تحميلها من الموقع الخاص ببرنامج الستاد أم أنه لديك نسخه من البرنمج بدون دنكل 
يرجى توضيح الطريقة وأكون لك من الشاكرن


----------



## nouman (12 ديسمبر 2003)

*Up*

Up


----------



## nouman (15 ديسمبر 2003)

*Up*

Up


----------



## القعقاع (16 ديسمبر 2003)

*إلى الأخ Sryh*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم Sryh
أين أنت؟ نحن ننتظر تفسير عن عدم عمل الكراك عندنا. هل زبط معاك مثلا؟

الرجاء التوضيح وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mash1 (21 ديسمبر 2003)

*نسخة البرنامج Demo*

فعلا شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن كما قال الإخوة فإن الهذه النسخة DEMO فقط ، فعند عمل SETUP لا تظهر نافذة لإدخال Seriel Number ويقوم البرنامج بعمل الSetup على الجهاز أوتوماتيكيا وبالتالى لا يمكن إدخال الكود وتظل DEMO.
فهل نطمع فى توضيح يا أخى العزيز
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ليزا (17 أبريل 2004)

*كيف أحصل على أحدث نسخة من برنامج الساب 2000*

بحثت في المنتدى ولم أجد أي وصلة مباشرة للبرنامج
كيف أحصل عليه


----------



## ليزا (18 أبريل 2004)

تخيل sryh أنني لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على اهتمامك وكرمك
فلم أتعود على سرعة الاستجابة هذه في هذا المنتدى
ولكن عندما استعرضت مشاركاتك في المنتدى علمت مقدار أهمية مشاركاتك وخدماتك للأعضاء
فاسمح لي بالنيابة عنهم أن أشكرك وأتمنى لك التوفيق

سأوافيك بالبيانت الموجودة بنسخة البرنامج بمجرد الانتهاء من تنزيله

شكرا لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## sryh (20 أبريل 2004)

*رفع للأهمية*

رفع للأهمية


----------



## DR-Engineer (22 أبريل 2004)

*برجاء توفير كراك لنسخة SAP2000 VER.8.27*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا" للأخ العزيز SRYH
أرجوا منك توفير كراك للنسخة الموجودة حاليا على الموقع المشار علما بأن هذه النسخة 
هى الإصدار 8.27.
وإذا تفضلت أرجوا إرسالها على البريد [email protected]
أو نشرها على النت لتوفيرها لباقى الزملاء.

ولك منى خالص الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك العظيم
DR-ENGINEER


----------



## Rawand (10 مايو 2004)

*What do you mean by Plain Strain?*

بالنسبة للعنصر 3d Solid لم أتعامل معه ولكن يمكنك الرجوع إلى ملفات ال PDF المرفقة بالبرنامج
إن لم تجدها لديك راسلني على [email protected] لأبعث لك بها


----------



## Fouâd (30 مايو 2004)

*من يفيدني بمعلومات على SAP2000*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المهندس فؤاد :
أتشرف بأول مشاركة في نادي الهندسة مدنية, أشكر كل الناشطين في النادي.
أود الحصول على معلومات على SAP2000 :تعريف, تاريخ, دروس.
شكرا.


----------



## رائد 2005 (1 يونيو 2004)

*ستجد مايسرك هنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ فؤاد اهلا بك 

ادخل الموقع التالي http://www.csiberkeley.com

وستجد ما يسرك 

للفائدة فقط


----------



## حمدي غير (18 سبتمبر 2004)

لمن يريد نسخة من هذا البرنامج STAAD pro2003 كاملة فليعلمني كيف أرسلها له وأنا جاهز لذلك  





أتمنى أخوي أن ترسلها لي




[email protected]






ولا تقلقوا .. .. .. مجاناً Free



 




الله يعطيك العافيه



ويعوضك ربي بكل خير


----------



## aika (20 سبتمبر 2004)

السلام عليكم
اريد كراك sap2000 v 8.01
ولك جزيل الشكر 
م/عاطف 
مصر


----------



## مشاري (29 يناير 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا انت واهلك وكل المسلمين


----------



## منير (29 يناير 2005)

الله يعطيك العافية
مع التمنيات بالنجاح المستمر


----------



## طالب المعرفه (29 يناير 2005)

الله نسئل ونرجوا ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وان يصلح بها اهلك وان ينصربها وطنك الغالي على قلوبنا 

اخوك من اليمن المهندس فارس النديش

[email protected]


----------



## يونس (30 يناير 2005)

اشكرك على هاذا الموقع الممتاز واتمنى لك التوفيق

ولكن لدي ملاحظة في الدروس حبذا لو تكون مركزة على المصور بشكل اكبر لكي يسهل الفعلى القارء 


وشكرا


----------



## TWeeTY (30 يناير 2005)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مشاري (3 مارس 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

واحفظ ولدك واجعله من اهل التقي في الدنيا واهل الجنه في الاخره امين يا رب العالمين

وانا بنتظار كلمة السر عبر الرسائل الخاصه


----------



## m8212002 (3 مارس 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم على مروركم الطيب

بفضل الله تم الرسال


----------



## adil (3 مارس 2005)

سلامو عليكم 


جزاك الله كل خير علي البرنامج 

لكن هناك مشكلة كلما احاول تنزيل الملفات تظهر file not found

فارجو منك ارسال كلمة السر 


[email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (3 مارس 2005)

فضل الله تم تجربة الوصلات وهي تعمل 100%

رجاء المحاولة مرة أخرى


----------



## gigoosoft (3 مارس 2005)

undefined
مشكووووووووور بعد قلبي والله ما قصرت وتسلم ها البراطم لكن الوصله مو تعمل شو اعمل انا خي


----------



## amro_atef (3 مارس 2005)

شكرا لتعبك ولكن الوصلات لا تعمل هل يمكنك تحميلها على mail server
بواسطة p2mail 
شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## m8212002 (3 مارس 2005)

تم تعديل الروابط برجاء التأكد مرة أخرى


----------



## adil (4 مارس 2005)

سلامو عليكم 


شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك فالوصلات تعمل الان 
لكن هل سيظل البرنامج موجود علي السيرفر لفترة نظر لكبر سعة 
البرنامج


----------



## m8212002 (5 مارس 2005)

البرنامج موجود على هذا الموقع طالما التحميل موجود

فمن احدى ميزاته أن يحتفظ بالملف مدة غير محدودة طالما أنه يتم تحميله باستمرار ولكن اذا توقف التحميل لمدة شهر عن ملف ما فإنه يتم حذفه واذا زاد عدد التحميلات عن 100000 مرة فإنهم يحتفظون به دائما

تحياتي وتحت أمركم في أي استفسار


----------



## alkaff (5 مارس 2005)

ALSALAM ALYCOM 
PLEASE SENT TO ME HTE PROGRAMS &THANKS

[email protected]


----------



## alkaff (5 مارس 2005)

ALSALM ALYCOM

PLEASE SENT TO ME THE CRACK

&THANKS

[email protected]


----------



## Hany (5 مارس 2005)

JAK for this appreciated work, 
pls provide e the passwords.
thanks


----------



## adil (5 مارس 2005)

سلامو عليكم 

ارجو منك ارسال الرقم السري علي الايميل 

[email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (5 مارس 2005)

تم الإرسال والحمد لله


----------



## م.بدر (5 مارس 2005)

اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك مع من تحب في الدنيا والاخرة
وان يسعدكم في الدنيا ويجمعكم مع خاتم الانبياء بالفردوس الاعلى

الرجاء ارسال password
ل 
[email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (5 مارس 2005)

تم بفضل الله الإرسال


----------



## m8212002 (6 مارس 2005)

تم إضافة طريقة عمل كراك البرنامج إلى الموضوع


----------



## jello (6 مارس 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
وياريت تبعت لى على my email: [email protected]


----------



## jello (6 مارس 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
وياريت تبعت لى على my email: [email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (7 مارس 2005)

إخواني تم التأكد من الوصلات مرة أخرى وهي تعمل 100%

تحياتي​


----------



## saleh200 (7 مارس 2005)

هذا هو بريدي
[email protected]
مع الشكر 
اخوك صالح


----------



## structuraleng (7 مارس 2005)

الرجاء ارسال لي الدروس على ايميلي الخاص

[email protected]
مع فائق التقدير

عمار


----------



## M ElTahawy (7 مارس 2005)

أخي جزاك الله خيرا و أرجوا ان ترسلها لي

[email protected]


----------



## aika (8 مارس 2005)

والله عند محاولة التحميل يظهر لى ان الرابطة موجودة ولكن الملف غير موجود وهذا مع جميع الملفات 
ماذا افعل ارجو التاكد من وجود الملفات وعمل الروبط بشكل سليم
وشكرا لك


----------



## m8212002 (8 مارس 2005)

والله الوصلات تعمل بس لا تستخدموا أي برامج تحميل


----------



## wessamahmed (8 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو منك ارسال الرقم السري علي الايميل 

[email protected]

و شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## m8212002 (8 مارس 2005)

تم بفضل الله الإرسال


----------



## عمار80 (9 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود رائع والى الامام

ممكن ارسال كلمة السر على الايميل

[email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (9 مارس 2005)

بفضل الله تم الإرسال أخي عمار


----------



## Ali5621 (9 مارس 2005)

مشكورين يا اخوتي على الردود الي مش قادر أمسك نفسي من حلاوتهم ...  
و ان شاء الله نقفلكم بالأفرااااااااااااح  

تحياتي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## زيدان اليمن (9 مارس 2005)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

وراك وراك والزمن طويل يا بشمهندس


----------



## Ali5621 (10 مارس 2005)

بوسة على راسك أخي في الله زيدان ...  

و تسلم على الردود الحلوة ... و ما تخاف سواء انت ورايا أو أنا وراك ... ان شاء الله بالآخر ربنا يكرمنا و ينعم علينا ندخل جنة الخلد مع بعض ...

و ما تخاف باذن الله حنكون جمب بعض و مش حزاحمك على بابها ...  

اللهم تقبل دعائي و استجب لي ... و والله اني أحبك في الله أخي زيدان ...

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...


----------



## مشاري (10 مارس 2005)

اهلا وسهلا مهندس علي وشكرا على البرنامج لكن ياخذ وقت في التحميل احلا شي في موضوعك انه اخذنا لمنتدي رائع بمعني الكلمة

ممكن المنتديات العامه العاديه تتنافس لكن المنديات المخصصه للهندسة قليله جدا جدا لذلك اشكر على المنتدي الرئع


----------



## عبد الحميد 6 (10 مارس 2005)

أخي العزيز لي الشرف أن أتحصل على هده الأمثلة pdf

شكرا

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## lion99 (10 مارس 2005)

مشكور يا بشمهندس واتمنى انك تبعتلى كلمة السر على الايميل تبعى[email protected] وبكزن مشكور الك


----------



## Ali5621 (10 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم أخي lion99 ستجد كلمة السر بالمرفقات الموجودة بالموضوع ...


----------



## lion99 (10 مارس 2005)

يا عزيزى كل ما احاول احمل المرفقات بيطلب التسجيل
بسجل وبعدين شكرا لتسجيلك وبعدين ما بيحمل الرجاء ادا كنت تعرفها ان ترسلها على الايميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ali5621 (11 مارس 2005)

*.....................................*

ولا يهمك أخوي طلباتك أوامر ...


----------



## أحمد موسى (11 مارس 2005)

*طلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

أرجوا أن ترسل لي هذة الأمثلة على البريد التالي 
​يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​ 
وجزاك الله خيرا " الفاتح"


----------



## أحمد موسى (11 مارس 2005)

*طلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

أرجوا أن ترسل لي هذة الأمثلة على البريد التالي 

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​ 
وجزاك الله خيرا " الفاتح"


----------



## adil (11 مارس 2005)

شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج

لقد وصلني باسورد لكني لم استطيع قرائتها 

ارجو منك ان ترسلها علي المنتدي او مرة اخري علي الايميل 


[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## m8212002 (11 مارس 2005)

هاهي الباسوورد

saP2000

لاحظو أن حرف الـ P كابيتال وليس سمول Capital not Small

تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## زيدان اليمن (11 مارس 2005)

ali5621 قال:


> بوسة على راسك أخي في الله زيدان ...
> 
> و تسلم على الردود الحلوة ... و ما تخاف سواء انت ورايا أو أنا وراك ... ان شاء الله بالآخر ربنا يكرمنا و ينعم علينا ندخل جنة الخلد مع بعض ...
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه اخي الكريم
اللهم امين... اللهم امين... اللهم امين
وكفى


----------



## tarekh (12 مارس 2005)

اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع لمنتداكم ولكن الا توجد طريقة احسن لتحميل الملفات فقد ارهقنا ولم نتمكن من تنزيلها


----------



## tarekh (12 مارس 2005)

يوجد لدلى سيرفر 1000 ميجا يمكن اذا رغبتم بوضع البرنامج به وستاد برو 2004 ومن ثم التحميل للاخوة منه 
اذا رغبتم قولوا


----------



## mustafah (12 مارس 2005)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تبعثها لي على ال***** 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## محمد محمود (12 مارس 2005)

السلم عليكم ورحمت الله بارك الله فيك ارسل لي نسخة على اليل
​يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## m8212002 (14 مارس 2005)

الحمد لله


----------



## arostom (17 مارس 2005)

:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم وارجو الارسال واتمنىلك التوفيق
إن شاء الله.


----------



## عبد الحميد 6 (17 مارس 2005)

من فضلك أخي علي

ابعث لي بالكود على

email

[email protected]

و شكرا


----------



## نبراس العراقي (18 مارس 2005)

*مشكور يا ورد*

مشكور وما قصرت يا اخي ارجو ارسال الكتاب على عنواني البريدي

[email protected]


----------



## jello (18 مارس 2005)

*شكرا لك أخى الكريم لى مجهودك وعلى هذه الأمثلة وجزاك الله خيرا
وياريت لو كان فى أمثلة عن تحليل الأسقف أو القواعد الخرسانية تضيفها لتعم الفائدة*


----------



## karim_555_4 (20 مارس 2005)

*اخي الحبيب ارجو ارسال الملفات علي [email protected]*

اخي الحبيب ارجو ارسال الملفات علي [email protected]


----------



## karim_555_4 (20 مارس 2005)

*اخي الحبيب ارجو ارسال الملفات علي [email protected]*

اخي الحبيب ارجو ارسال الملفات علي [email protected]


----------



## abdolove2000 (21 مارس 2005)

thanks
please send it to my mail
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد موسى (22 مارس 2005)

*طلب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من فضلك أرسال هذاالكتاب على البريد التالي 
[email protected]
وجزاك الله خيرا
أخوك "الفاتح"


----------



## khaledss2 (24 مارس 2005)

ارجو ان ترسلها لى على الا ي م ى ل بتاع ال ي اه و
anoushman


----------



## طالب المعرفه (24 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم
شكرًا لك أخي الكريم آمل أن تتفضّل علينا بإرساله إلى بريدي األكتروني
fares200440***********

مع تحيّاتي الصادقة

السلام عليكم


----------



## النيروز (24 مارس 2005)

*ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووكم كتاب الساب*

 السلام عليكم ارجو كم ارسال كتاب الساب لى على ال***** 
AFRMOHIBR2005***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير  
الحقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووني 
وشكرا .


----------



## sabuwarda (26 مارس 2005)

*رجو ارسالها الى *****ي*



نمير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إلى كافة الإخوة و الأخوات أرجو منكم المعذرة على الإنقطاع عن المنتدى لفترة ....
> أملك كتاب عن المنشآت المختلطة و على مجموعة من دروس sap2000 و لكن حجمها كبير و لايمكن تحميلها على صفحة المنتدى لذلك أرجو ممن يرغب بالحصول عليها أن يخبرني عن الطريقة التي تمكنني من إيصالها له .
> و أرجو ممن يمكنه المساعدة في إعطائي الطريقة التي تمكنني من تحميلها على المنتدى و لكم جزيل الشكر ....


ما سبق كان من عندك و ارجوة بناءا عليه ان ترسل لي هذا الكتاب على *****ي و هو 
sabuwarda***********
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## eamscorp (26 مارس 2005)

أنا عندي فكرة ..............
ممكن تفتح ميل جديد وتبعت الملفات علية و تقول لنا علي العنوان وكلمة السر و احنا نفتحة و نزل الملفات منة
او تكون مشكورا بارسالها الي علي العنوان التالي
eamscorp*yahoo.co.uk


----------



## abood (27 مارس 2005)

أرجو إرسال الدروس مشكورا إلى عنواني وهو
mazen5000***********


----------



## aymen_essadi (2 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرّحمن الرحيم

شكرًا لك أخي الكريم أرجو أن ترسله لي علي بريدي
aymen_essadi***********


----------



## aymen_essadi (2 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرّحمن الرحيم

شكرًا لك أخي الكريم أرجو أن ترسله لي علي بريدي
aymen_essadi***********


----------



## zayat (3 أبريل 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي العزيز أنا من المهتمين ببرنامج sap 2000 لذلك أرجو منك أن ترسل لي الأمثلة على الإيميل
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​و جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## ashraf yasin (3 أبريل 2005)

جزاك الله يا اخي اريد ان ترسل لي امثلة على
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## workhard207 (3 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم
انا حمات اول جزء من الاجزاء
لكن بعد ذلك الوصلات لا تعمل.. نرجو التحقق
اليوم الاحد 3/4/2005
لك و لكم التحية


----------



## m8212002 (3 أبريل 2005)

أخي العزيز ... آسف جدا 

بس انا والله لا أعرف سبب مسح الملف من السيرفر !!!

قام بعض الإخوة بتحميل البرنامج قبل ذلك وإذا كان أحد الإخوة لديه القدرة على رفع الملفات لنا مرة أخرى فجزاه الله خيرا

لأني قمت برفعها مرة وكانت عملية حقا مرهقة جدا

فسامحني أخي على التقصير

واعلم أن الأمر ليس بيدي .....


----------



## Ali5621 (3 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

أخي الكريم الرجاء ارسال كلمة السر لفك ضغط برنامج الساب 2000

لتعم الفائدة علينا جميعا ... و ربنا ما يضيعلك اجر ... و جزاك عن المسلمين خيرا ...

و برييديي هو 

ali_6oct على الهميل

ali_20oct على الياااهو

و شكرا لك جزيلا لك اخي الكريم ...


----------



## m8212002 (3 أبريل 2005)

كلمة المرور بالفعل تم ارفاقها بالموضوع

وهاهي مرة أخرى

saP2000


----------



## Ali5621 (3 أبريل 2005)

شكرا لك اخي لكنني أريد ان آخذ اذنك بشيء معين فهل ممكن تضيفني عندك (( ثواني بس )) و برييدي موجود بالرد السابق 

أرجوك تضيفني عشان بدي أكلمك بموضوع


----------



## moqaqath75 (4 أبريل 2005)

send me on mail moqaqath75***********


----------



## C.Engineer (5 أبريل 2005)

أرجو تزويدي بنسخة من البرنامج على
Ahmadaqrab***********
وشكرا لك


----------



## C.Engineer (5 أبريل 2005)

أرجو تزويدي بنسخة من البرنامج على
Ahmadaqrab***********
وشكرا لك


----------



## halsaheer (5 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال الموضوع غلى ال***** halsaheer***********


----------



## attia (7 أبريل 2005)

أخي الكريم 
من فضلك عندما حاولت تحميل الملف الثاني ظهرت لي الرسالة 
File /files/724542/Csi_Sap2000_v9.03.part02.rar.html has been deleted.
Reason: Forbidden work-around of max. file-size via split-files!
أرجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## attia (7 أبريل 2005)

أخي الكريم 
من فضلك عندما حاولت تحميل الملف الثاني ظهرت لي الرسالة 
File /files/724542/Csi_Sap2000_v9.03.part02.rar.html has been deleted.
Reason: Forbidden work-around of max. file-size via split-files!
أرجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m8212002 (7 أبريل 2005)

للأسف فإن موقع الرابيدشير يقوم بحذف الملفات المتشابهة في الاسم (( بمعنى آخر المجزأة ))

لذا أعتذر لجميع الإخوة عن عدم عمل الروابط وجاري بإذن الله تقسيم البرنامج ورفعه من جديد

عذرا للتقصير


----------



## attia (7 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم يأ أخي يا ريت ترسل لي علي ال*****
moha80eg***********


----------



## attia (7 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم يأ أخي يا ريت ترسل لي اسم الرابط السليم لتنزيل الكتاب أو الكتاب نفسة علي ال*****
moha80eg***********


----------



## sinan (8 أبريل 2005)

أخي العزيز أنا عضو جديد و أرجو أن ترسل لي هذه الملفات على بريدي
elias_sinan***********
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedasasas (11 أبريل 2005)

ارجو توضيح كيف يتم وضع الكراك engmohmaed***********


----------



## mohamedasasas (11 أبريل 2005)

thanks--------------------------


----------



## adil (11 أبريل 2005)

سلامو عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد لكن الوصله لاتعمل


----------



## loutf (12 أبريل 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## C.Engineer (12 أبريل 2005)

أخي العزيز أنا من المهتمين ببرنامج sap 2000 لذلك أرجو منك أن ترسل 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## eamscorp (15 أبريل 2005)

وجدت هذة الرسالة في الرابط قبل الاخير ماذا افعل
File /files/755554/Csi_Sap2000_v9.03.part22.rar.html has been deleted.
Reason: Forbidden work-around of max. file-size via split-files!
مشكورا اخي ترد عليا لاني محتاج هذا البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m8212002 (15 أبريل 2005)

m8212002 قال:


> للأسف فإن موقع الرابيدشير يقوم بحذف الملفات المتشابهة في الاسم (( بمعنى آخر المجزأة ))
> 
> لذا أعتذر لجميع الإخوة عن عدم عمل الروابط وجاري بإذن الله تقسيم البرنامج ورفعه من جديد
> 
> عذرا للتقصير



أعتذر مرة أخرى


----------



## أبو المنذر جزائري (18 أبريل 2005)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا على أمثلة الساب، جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## rss900 (19 أبريل 2005)

الوصلات لاتعمل فأرجو المساعدة رجاءا. rss900
وياريت يلي عندو موقع لتحميل sap2000 v9.03 يبعتلي الوصلة على اليميل وبشكرووو كتير.
rss900***********


----------



## salehzad (21 أبريل 2005)

*بالله*

ارجو من الله ان تبعث لي الرفم السري علي
salehzad*hotmail
والله يحفظك


----------



## almh77bob (27 أبريل 2005)

ممكن ترسلي ليا علىmohamtd_albuti*yahoo


----------



## m8212002 (2 مايو 2005)

الرقم السري هو >>> saP2000


----------



## m8212002 (2 مايو 2005)

إن شاء الله حاضر لو في أي مشكلة

لكم مني أعطر تحية


----------



## مهندس م.ف.خ (3 مايو 2005)

هل يمكن لاحد تزةيدي ببرامج لتصميم الشوارع وله جزيل الشكر 
mfkmustafa***********


----------



## m8212002 (6 مايو 2005)

ارتفع للفائدة


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (7 مايو 2005)

أخي العزيز أنا أسمي عبدالسميع عبدالجبار و أنا مهندس مدني. يا ريد لو تفضلت بأرسال الخطوات.
بارك الله فيك


----------



## osmanco (9 مايو 2005)

الاخ مشارى 
السلام عليكم 
يمكنكم الدخول الى موقع www.sap2000.netfirms.com
وهو يقدم دروس بالغه العربيه عن sap2000
وفقكم الله


----------



## ASHHAB (11 مايو 2005)

*Ashhab*

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
the_red_storm2000*yahooo.com


----------



## rabie90 (11 مايو 2005)

عزيزى ارجو شاكرا سرعة ارسال الكتب والدروس هذة حيث انى فى اشد الحاجة اليها وبريدى
rabie90*************


----------



## naseif (12 مايو 2005)

عزيزى ارجو شاكرا سرعة أن ترسل اسم الكتاب والكاتب ودار النشر لنتمكن من ايجاده , ولك الشكر


----------



## طالب المعرفه (12 مايو 2005)

[اخي الحبيب ارجو ارسال الملفات علي *****ي في ****** وهوكالتالي

fares200440***********


----------



## hussein_gamei (17 مايو 2005)

شكرا للاخ علي مجهوده

ارجو ارسال الدروس الي E: hussein_eng1***********

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جوده (17 مايو 2005)

الاخ العزيز بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك الطيبة ونفعنا الله واياك بالعلم و بكل خير
ارجو منك التكرم بارسال هذه الملفات على العنوان التالي ولك كل المحبة والشكر
ah2005go***********

احمد


----------



## Mickey (18 مايو 2005)

يا باشا و الله الوصلات مش شغالة بلاش السيرفر دا و شوفلك سيرفر انظف منه


----------



## m8212002 (18 مايو 2005)

في ناس بالفعل نزلوا البرنامج من الوصلات دي ...

ولو لقيت سيرفر تاني أحسن كنت هارفعهم عليه ...

جزاك الله خير على ردك الجميل


----------



## حامد الجمال (18 مايو 2005)

*ارجو المساعدة*

ذهبت الى اكثر من اترنت كافية لأستفيد من السرعة لديهم فى عملية الأنزال 
و لكنى وجدت السرعة بطيئة و كأنى فى استعمل الخط العادى و المودم العادى
فكيف انزلها بسرعة
و شكرى لك


----------



## m8212002 (19 مايو 2005)

أنا أسف جدا بس يبدو أني لازم أرفع البرنامج مرة تالتة على موقع تاني

بس للأسف مش هاينفع اليومين دول ... عندي امتحانات

إن شاء الله كمان تلات اسابيع هايكون البرنامج عندكم مرة أخرى

دعواتكم


----------



## aslam99 (20 مايو 2005)

الرجاء ارسال لي الدروس على 



تم قفل الموضوع ..
بسبب عدم تقيد بعض الأعضاء بشروط الملتقى ..

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني أو وسيلة الاتصال في المشاركة ..
يمكن لأي شخص أن يقدم معلومة أو برنامج من خلال الملتقى مباشرة و بدون إرسال رسائل إيـميل أو غيرها ..

المشرف​


----------



## aslam99 (20 مايو 2005)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا على أمثلة الساب، جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## aslam99 (20 مايو 2005)

ممكن ترسل لى يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## adelwahabb (21 مايو 2005)

*السلام اول الكلام*

ارجو ارسال ملفات الامثله الخاصه بشرح برنامج الساب 


علي البريد التالي
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​ 
وشكرا لك.....
اخوك عادل


----------



## houssine (21 مايو 2005)

مشكور أخي و أنا أحتاج حقا لأمثلة عن ساب
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## houssine (21 مايو 2005)

مشكور أخي كثيرا و أنا أحتاج *************************


أخي الكريم ..

هل قرأت الرد الذي قبل ردك مباشرة ..

المشرف​


----------



## mohamed alsharawn (7 يونيو 2005)

*رجاء يامهندس علي*

اولا : كتر الف خيرك علي كرمك اللي بييدل علي كرم
اخلاقك طلبي منك ان تبعتلي كلمه السر لان المرفقات باجي افتحها 
بيطلب مني اسم المستخدم ورقم الدخول 
فلو تكرمت تبعتهولي علي shrawny_1............


----------



## ammarepd (24 يونيو 2005)

I am in crying need of exaples on sap2000 plz I am waiting you on "
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## العجمي (24 يونيو 2005)

السلام عليكم .. 

أتمنى إرسال نسخة لي على العنوان التالي : 

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​ 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## ساسو زنجر (24 يونيو 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ارجو ارسال ملفات الامثله الخاصه بشرح برنامج الساب 


يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## ساسو زنجر (24 يونيو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files على البريد الاتى وأسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## نبيل احمد (24 يونيو 2005)

شكرا وارجو المزيد


----------



## recycle (25 يونيو 2005)

اشكرك اخي وائل على تعاونك واتمنى ان ترسل لي ما امكن حول هذا الموضوع .

ولك جزيل الشكر ,,,,,

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## ماجد الحربى (25 يونيو 2005)

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## memee (25 يونيو 2005)

اشكرك كل الشكر وجزاك الله كل خير سلفا عنواني كالتالي 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## ebrahimaraby (25 يونيو 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الرجاء ارسال الامثلة علي
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## amir (26 يونيو 2005)

pleease send copy for me
thanks for your effort
allah bless you


----------



## samehemary79 (26 يونيو 2005)

al salam 3alycom
please send to me this examples and thank u 22222222much
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 يونيو 2005)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك 
اتمنى لو تم ارساله على بريدي
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## atf (27 يونيو 2005)

Wael Hamdeen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبعث أول رسالة لهذا المنتى الرائع وأود أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى وجميع الأعضاء لمساهمتهم الفعالة
> أود أن أخبر من يريد أمثلة محلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files أن يرسل لى,وانا سأرسله له إن شاء الله.
> والله الموفق


ارجو ارسال تلك الامثلة وجزاك الله خيرا وان كنت تعلم شيئا عن برنامج prokon بالعربى ارجو ان ترسله على العنوان 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## WADHAH (27 يونيو 2005)

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## bayoumy (27 يونيو 2005)

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ممكن ترسل لى يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## atf (27 يونيو 2005)

ارجو ارسال تلك الامثلة ولكم جزيل الشكر على
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## عمرو على وافى (27 يونيو 2005)

*السلام عليكم*

امل ان ترسل لى الامثله المحلوله ليرنامج ساب وشكرا


----------



## ماجد احمد على (28 يونيو 2005)

Mr.wael
Iam So Grateful For Your Offer Iam Waiting For This Examples Soon Wishing You Happiness
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## alking_hoss (28 يونيو 2005)

اشكرك يا اخي على تعاونك واتمنى ان ترسل لي ما امكن حول هذا الموضوع 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​واتمني انا كل الزملاء يعملو كده لكي تعم الفائده


----------



## seeco2005 (29 يونيو 2005)

جزاك اله خيرا يا اخى وأرجوا إرساله الى 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## seeco2005 (29 يونيو 2005)

مرحبا بك يا اخى الكريم ادخل على هذا الموقع www.sap2000.netfirms.com


----------



## atf (29 يونيو 2005)

ارجو ارسالتلك الامثلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marmor (30 يونيو 2005)

ارجوارسال امثله الساب على عنواني


يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ 
ولك الشكر


----------



## kam999123 (30 يونيو 2005)

pleas send me a copy
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## mazigh (30 يونيو 2005)

ارجوارسال امثله الساب على عنواني
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​merci


----------



## kam999123 (4 يوليو 2005)

الرجاء بعث نسخه
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## kam999123 (4 يوليو 2005)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kam999123 (4 يوليو 2005)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kam999123 (4 يوليو 2005)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kam999123 (4 يوليو 2005)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alhabibfathi (4 يوليو 2005)

*طلب امثله الساب*

*ياريت تبعتلى الامثله على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​*


----------



## atf (4 يوليو 2005)

ارجو التكرم بارسالتلك الامثلة
العنوان:
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## mazigh (4 يوليو 2005)

ارجو ارسال تلك الامثلة على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​et merci


----------



## mmz (4 يوليو 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmz (4 يوليو 2005)

الرجاء ارساله الى


----------



## mmz (4 يوليو 2005)

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## mohsensona (5 يوليو 2005)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
ارجو ارسال الامثله على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ولكم الشكر


----------



## keis (6 يوليو 2005)

*hi*

أريد أن ترسل الي هذه الامثلة وأكون من الشاكرين


----------



## WADHAH (6 يوليو 2005)

ارجو ارسال الامثلة على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## ezoo (7 يوليو 2005)

انا بطلب كتاب لشرح الsap 2000 اللي بكون عندو يرسلوا علي 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## mmz (7 يوليو 2005)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mmz (7 يوليو 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhabibfathi (7 يوليو 2005)

*الســـلام عليكــــم*

ارجوا ارســـال هذه الامثلة لاننى واللـــه محتاجها اوى وجزاك الله خيرا 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## نبيل محمد علي (8 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files على البريد الاتى وأسأل الله ان يوفقك لصالح المهندسين العرب
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## arkanharb (9 يوليو 2005)

*أمثلة محلولة على برنامج sap 2000*

الزميل العزيز
الرجاء إرسال الأمثلة على البريد التالي:

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ 
و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## arkanharb (9 يوليو 2005)

أخي العزيز: 
إليك بياناتي:الاسم: أركان جادالله حرب
الدرجة العلمية: مهندس مدني
الجامعة: جامعة دمشق
سنة التخرج: 1993

الرجاء إرسال خطوات استخدام الكراك على:arkanharb2***********

و لك خالص الشكر:


----------



## عصام قاسم (10 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى فى الله 
ارجو منك ان ترسل الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج Sap2000 Pdf Files على البريد الأتى
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## khabdin (11 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ و شكرا


----------



## أبو فارس (20 يوليو 2005)

*أرجوا المساعده في ايجاد شرح لبرنامج ال Sap 2000*

أخواني الاعضاء

ارجوا منكم المساعده
بايجاد شرح لبرنامج ال SAP 2000 باللغة العربيه
ان كان كتاب او سيديات تعليميه بالعربي

ولكم مني خالص الشكر
as_holies* hotmail.ocm
as_holies* yahoo.com


----------



## مشاري (22 يوليو 2005)

اخي ابو فارس يوجد بين طيات صفحات ومواضيع المنتدي عشرات المواضيع المهتمه بتعلم برنامج الساب من الاف للياء حسب علمي

اعمل بحث تحت اسم sap2000
وسوف تجدطلبك انشاء الله


----------



## ibmattia (23 يوليو 2005)

يا أخى الفاضل عندى اسطوانه تعليمية ممتازة واستطيع أن أرفعها لك على الإيميل بس اعطينى *****ك أوكلمنى عاى الإيميل


----------



## أبو فارس (23 يوليو 2005)

أخي مشاري 
شكرا لك علي هذه الخدمة الكبيرة 
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في مهامك.


----------



## أبو فارس (23 يوليو 2005)

أخي engrwes
شكرا لك علي هذه الخدمة الكبيرة 
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في مهامك.


----------



## أبو فارس (23 يوليو 2005)

أخي ibmattia
اشكر لك تواصلك مع الموضوع
وقد حاولت ارسال رساله خاصه لك لكن مشاركاتي قليله, لاني عضو جديد..
اتمنى ان تضيفني انت ل*****ك وان نتواصل عن طريق ال*****ات لانني بالفعل محتاج للاسطوانه التعليميه لهذا البرنامج
as_holies* hotmail.ocm
as_holies* yahoo.com

ولك مني خالص تحيتي


----------



## المهندس21 (24 يوليو 2005)

مشكور.................................


----------



## Mohamed Hussein (24 يوليو 2005)

Dear:
Sorry my windows is not arabic version, any way please send me some samples for water tanks
thanks
Mohamed Hussein 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## ososmona (24 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ارسال نسخة من هذه الامثلة على البريد خاصتى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## esas (24 يوليو 2005)

ارجو أرسال أمثلة محلولة علي بريدي وشكرا


----------



## WADHAH (25 يوليو 2005)

[frame=11 70] الرجاء الارسال[/frame]


----------



## patmannn (25 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله ربنا يجازيك خير ويتقبل صالح أعمالك ولو ممكن تبعتلى من فضلك و
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## small-eng (25 يوليو 2005)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير  ​


----------



## ciwan (25 يوليو 2005)

ارجوارسال امثله الساب على عنواني
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​وشكرا لك


----------



## ososmona (25 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم يا اخ وائل 
برجاء ارسال هذه الامثلة ضرورىللأننى فى امس الحاجه لها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
البريد الالكترونى 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## esas (26 يوليو 2005)

أريد دروس في شرح الساب 2000


----------



## E YASSER1 (28 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ومرحبا بك

انا مهتم بتعلم برنامج الساب وقطعة شوط لا باس به في برنامج الساب

ارجو منك ارسال الامثله على بريدي
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## meer (28 يوليو 2005)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز عن كل شيء تقدمه لاخوانك المهندسين

أرجوا ارساله على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## meer (29 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم.

أرجوا ارسالها على

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## MrAhmad (29 يوليو 2005)

أني ألاحظ الكثير يسألون أن يبعث الحلول الى بريدهم ؟ و لكن السؤال : هل هناك جدوى من لك لأني الاحظ انها مضيعة للوقت و شكرا


----------



## salehzad (29 يوليو 2005)

*متشكر يا عسسسسسسسسل*

من فضلك ارسل الملفات في اسرع وقت
ولك جزيل الشكر
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## أبو شهاب (31 يوليو 2005)

أإخي الكريم...أرجو منك إرسال نسخ منها على الإيميل 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​وشكراً


----------



## مهندس م.ف.خ (31 يوليو 2005)

هل ممكن ارسال الملفات على
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## patmannn (31 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و يا رب يبارك فيكم كلكم ويا ريت تبعاتلنا الأمثلة و جزاك الله خير


----------



## شبل (31 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ 
وجزاك الله خيراً مقدماً


----------



## شبل (31 يوليو 2005)

البريد هو
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## hossam520 (1 أغسطس 2005)

رجاء ارسال الامثلة على
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## basemcivil (1 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files على البريد الاتى وأسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## mo_x5 (1 أغسطس 2005)

أخى الكريم أود أرسال الأمثله على بريدى الخاص و ذلك لحاجتى الشديدة لها 
مع جزيل شكرى...
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## meer (8 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الوصلة لا تعمل افيدونا يرحمكم اللة


----------



## meer (8 أغسطس 2005)

ارجوا ارسالها اخي العزيز على
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​مع التقدير


----------



## meer (9 أغسطس 2005)

ألسلام عليكم 
ارجوا أرسالها على 

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​وأكون شاكرا لك


----------



## eladdah (9 أغسطس 2005)

انا نفسى فى امثله فى برنامج الساب شكرا على الموضوع الجميل و ارجو ارساله على 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ ولك جزيل شكرى


----------



## TOTA255 (11 أغسطس 2005)

*please send it to me*

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 أغسطس 2005)

بارك الله فيك والرجاء ارساله الى بريدي التالي : 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ 
وشكرا"


----------



## فهاد (12 أغسطس 2005)

الله يوفقك وجميع الاخوان ارسلها ولك مني كثير الدعاء....... فهاد


----------



## هانى قشطه (13 أغسطس 2005)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تبعتلى الامثلة ضرورى
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ولكم جزيل الشكر medo


----------



## ABOJANEEP (16 أغسطس 2005)

[frame=7 70] اخي العزيز .... 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على هذا الجهد ورغب بحصول على ال
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ ولك جزيل الشكر وعرفان
[/frame]


----------



## basemcivil (16 أغسطس 2005)

السلامو عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

ارجو منك ارسال الامثلة المحلولة علي 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## iraqi (19 أغسطس 2005)

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​thank you


----------



## على كرار (20 أغسطس 2005)

*أمثلة على Sap2000*



Wael Hamdeen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا على الجهد المقدر ،ارجو إرسال تلك الأمثلة المحلولة لى
> م/على كرار​


----------



## على كرار (20 أغسطس 2005)

*أمثلة على Sap2000*

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى ،اتمنى أن ترسل لى الأمثلة على بريدى
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## eng_saad (23 أغسطس 2005)

شكرا اخى الكريم    


انا مهتم بهذا الموضوع

وياريت ترسل لى الامثلة على ال*****

drawGradient()يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## gridal2002 (25 أغسطس 2005)

اسال عن برنامج الـ Robot Millennium
أرجومنك المساعدة لفهم هذا البرنامج أرجوا مراسلتي على gridal*caramail.com


----------



## gridal2002 (25 أغسطس 2005)

*gridal*caramail.com*

اسال عن برنامج الـ Robot Millennium
إل السيد Wael أرجومنك المساعدة لفهم هذا البرنامج أرجوا مراسلتي gridal*caramail.com


----------



## gridal2002 (25 أغسطس 2005)

*where are you*

اسال عن برنامج الـ Robot Millennium
إل السيد Wael أرجومنك المساعدة لفهم هذا البرنامج أرجوا مراسلتي على gridal*caramail.com


----------



## gridal2002 (25 أغسطس 2005)

*hulp Nouman*

اسال عن برنامج الـ Robot Millennium
إل السيد NoumanNouman أرجومنك المساعدة لفهم هذا البرنامج أرجوا مراسلتي على gridal*caramail.com


----------



## ABOJANEEP (1 سبتمبر 2005)

[frame=7 70] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم اود الحصول على هذه الامثلة على بريدي الاكتروني
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​الشكرك على هذا المجهو .... والسلام
[/frame]


----------



## raffii79 (1 سبتمبر 2005)

تحياتي مهندس وائل 
اتمنى ان ترسل لي هذه الامثلة ان امكن مع الشكر 
اخوك 
م. رافع


----------



## atefsamuel (1 سبتمبر 2005)

اشكر محبتك 

وارجوارسال امثله الساب على عنواني
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## pananeno (3 سبتمبر 2005)

ياريت يا اخي امثله ساب محلوله بالتفصيل


----------



## المهندس طارق (4 سبتمبر 2005)

*السلام عليكم*

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## mazigh (4 سبتمبر 2005)

*merci*

بارك الله فيك والرجاء ارساله الى بريدي التالي

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## محمود عبدالله (10 سبتمبر 2005)

ياريت لو ترسل لي وجزاك الله خيرا ولو امثله عن التحليل الديناميكي او اي امثله اخرى
على 

يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## atefsamuel (11 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files على البريد الاتى وأسأل الله ان يبارك أعمالك
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​


----------



## tamer-eng (11 سبتمبر 2005)

مشكوووووووووووووور وي ريت ترسلها 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## jamessharp (11 سبتمبر 2005)

plz send me the sap pdf on the e-mail address: 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## SAFSAFVIP (11 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال الأمثلة المحلولة لبرنامج SAP2000 PDF files على البريد الاتى 
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (11 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

مشكور أخي كثيرا و أنا أحتاج حقا لأمثلة عن ساب

أرجوا إرسالها إلي
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​thanks in advance


----------



## مهندس نواف (11 سبتمبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي wael hamdeen أنا من المبتدأين في برنامج SAP2000 PDF files وارجو ان ترسلي الامثله على ال***** وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## dyako (12 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا على مجهودك واريد ان تبعث لي الامثلة على 
​يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ... المشرف​


----------



## hasssum (13 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
برجاء ارسال الامثلة حيث انني حديث عهد بالساب علي العنوان التالي
​*يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف*​


----------



## م/حسام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2005)

مشكور أخى 
برجاء إرسال نسخه إلى إيميلى 



يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات .... المشرف​​****​تم إغلاق الموضوع
لعدم التقيد بشروط الملتقى ..
يمنع منعاً باتاً إضافة البـريـد الإلـكتروني في المشاركات ..​​*****​في حال الرغبة من صاحب الموضوع بإيصال برنامج أو ملفات أو كتاب للجميع فيمكنه رفعه من خلال الملتقى .. فقط ما عليك سوى التنسيق مع مشرف القسم ... المشرف​


----------



## م/حسام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2005)

برجاء التأكد من الوصله لأنها لا تعمل


----------



## م/حسام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2005)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك 
نتمنى المزيد وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## م/حسام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2005)

مشكور أخى على هذا الجهد 
بس الأفضل الأمثلة المحلوله 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/حسام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2005)

ياريت عرض أمثلة محلوله بالصوت والصورة 
وشكرا


----------



## غـريب - الـدار (14 سبتمبر 2005)

​
نتبيه للإخوة الأعضاء: هذا الموضوع قديم وتمت إضافته قبل أكثر من سنتين​​والعضو الذي إضاف الموضوع كان آخر تواجد له​​20-09-2003 10:13 PM ​​لكن أحد الأعضاء الجدد قام برفع هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى​​لذلك سوف يتم إغلاق الموضوع​


----------



## sema (22 سبتمبر 2005)

الحمد لله على ما علمنا - اتمنى ان نستفيد قريبا من شروحك لساب 2000 
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## 22مجدي (23 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم
ونحن بانتظار سلسلة الدروس


----------



## hoba (30 سبتمبر 2005)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (2 أكتوبر 2005)

*الرجاء المساعدة... عندي مشكلة في تنزيل sap2000*

السلام عليكم

الأعضاء الكرام

لدي مشكلة في تنزيل برنامج sap 2000 9.03 حيث لا يوجد لدي serial number لأدخله عند بداية التنزيل..


----------



## eng_amira (2 أكتوبر 2005)

ياريت نلاقى رد يا بشمهندس انا كمان عندى نفس المشكله


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (10 أكتوبر 2005)

السلا م عليكم اخي 
الكيميائي النابلسي 


ان ماارسلته لم يصلني ولم اعرف هل بالامكان المساعدة في اي استفسار ارجو ان ترسله مرة ثانية او هو وصل لكنه لا يفتح. 



اختكم في الله 
المهندسة البارعة​


----------



## ghk (15 أكتوبر 2005)

نشكرك اخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ehabkahlout (15 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا اخي علي على هذه الفائدة و اتمنى ان تعم


----------



## mohamedradi (16 أكتوبر 2005)

نشكرك اخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng Abo Salah (19 أكتوبر 2005)

مشكور ياغالي نتمنا تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## adil (19 أكتوبر 2005)

السلامو عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس علي ونرجو منك المزيد وحمدلله علي سلامتك بعد غياب

هل هناك جديد في الفتره القادمه [/center]


----------



## Eng Abo Salah (20 أكتوبر 2005)

مشكور ياغالي 

ربنا يحميك


----------



## ayman ahmed (20 أكتوبر 2005)

*[mark=663399]الجمهورية اللبنانية[/mark] *

محافظة:__________ 

قضاء:___________ 

بلدية:____________ ​*قرار رقم ________*



*الموضوع: رخصة ترميم في العقار رقم _______ منطقة_________*​

إن رئيس بلدية ______________،

*بناءً على المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 118 تاريخ 30/6/1977 "قانون البلديات" وتعديلاته،*

بناءً على المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 148 تاريخ 16/9/1983 "قانون البناء"،

بناءً على المرسوم 2791 تاريخ 15/10/1992 " تطبيق أحكام قانون البناء"،

بناءً على القانون رقم 60/88 تاريخ 12/8/1988 "قانون الرسوم البلدية" وتعديلاته،

*بناءً على رخصة البناء رقم __________ تاريخ ___________ في العقار رقم ___________ *

منطقة _____________________ العقارية،

بناءً على الطلب المقدم من مالك العقار رقم ___________ منطقة _____________العقارية الذي يطلب فيه الترخيص بالترميم للقيام ببعض الأشغال في العقار المذكور، 

بناءً على الخرائط المرفقة التي تبين الأشغال المنوي القيام بها،

بناءً على الكشف الفني الوارد من الجهة المختصة،

*يقرر ما يأتي:*

*المادة الأولى:* يرخص للسيد ________________ القيام بالأشغال المبينة أدناه في العقار 

رقم _____________ منطقة ____________________ العقارية.

*مثلاً:*

* أشغال تدعيم *

*- إنشاء حيطان داخلية وخارجية *

*- فتح أو سد نوافذ أو أبواب خارجية *

*وذلك وفقاً للخرائط المرفقة.*

*المادة الثانية:*أعطيت هذه الرخصة بعد أن دفعت الرسوم البلدية بموجب الإيصال رقم ___________

تاريخ _______________*.*

*المادة الثالثة:* ينشر ويبلغ هذا القرار حيث تدعو الحاجة.

*في *

رئيس البلدية


----------



## E YASSER1 (25 أكتوبر 2005)

*الف شكر يا هندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ [thank you]ــــــــه*


----------



## basemcivil (28 أكتوبر 2005)

نشكرك اخي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 أكتوبر 2005)

[frame="4 60"]اخى العزيز 
كما هديتنا ذلك الكنز نهديك بدورنا اسمى معانى الحب والتقدير
كما نطمع فى المزيد[/frame]


----------



## نضال حمدان (29 أكتوبر 2005)

نشكرك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## عمرو باشا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

عندي كراك Sap2000v8.01


----------



## عمرو باشا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

برنامجv8.01 Sap 2000يرفض تصميم الخرسانه .و به بعض الbugs ,هل ممكن حدوث هذا يسبب ان الكراك غير جيد مثلا ؟؟ارجو الافاده


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (11 نوفمبر 2005)

Thanks Alot For This Wonderful Lesson 'and If You Don't Mind To Learn Us How To Solve The Foundation In Sap


----------



## عمرو باشا (20 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يساعدني احد في الحصول علي كراك sap2000 للضروره,هل من الممكن ان لا يقوم الكراك بتشغيل البرنامج
بطريق صحيحه؟


----------



## samehemary79 (21 نوفمبر 2005)

بالصبع ممكن كما قال الاخ structural بالساب 2000 او بالاستاد وايضا بالـــ robot millinuim


----------



## baraaahmed (5 ديسمبر 2005)

*بالله عليكم*

بالله عليكم ........... 

برنامج sap طلع روحي وبالاخر ما رضي ينزل :18: :18: ولا باي وصلة من الموجودين :4: 

ياريت تحطوه على مكان تاني للتحميل ............ من فضلك :11: 


لكم مني جزيل الشكر :84: :84:


----------



## م.أحمد محمود عبدالسلام (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*الساب (sap)*

اريد كتاب عن الساب:11:


----------



## Hani Khanjar (9 ديسمبر 2005)

روح اشتري من المكتبات


----------



## mhnd (13 ديسمبر 2005)

كيف الحال يا نمير هل تستطيع ان ترسل لي هذه الامثلة او كيف يمكنني ان احملها منك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## radmany1 (13 ديسمبر 2005)

:77: :77: :77: :68: :83: 

مع الشكر الجزيل الرابط لايعمل
ارجوا التحقق

مع تحياتي


----------



## mhnd (13 ديسمبر 2005)

يا اخ radmany1 لااعرف لماذا لايمكنني ان احمل امثلة الـSAP2000لحد هذه اللحظة ارجو منك ان تكتب لي الطريقة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## evergreen (5 يناير 2006)

*اين المشكلة؟*

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز:
قمت بتحميل الجزء الاول من البرنامج بشكل عادي وبدون اي مشاكل ولكن باقي الاجزاء لم تحمل حيث كانت تظهر الرسالة الاتية:
مثلا عند محاولة فتح رابطالجزء الثاني:
File/files/724542/Csi_sap2000_v9.03.part02.rar.html has been detected.<br> Reason: Forbidden work-around of max. file-size via split-files 
فماهو هو الخطأ الحاصل؟
مز نصير


----------



## hizany (7 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز هل يمكن تفعيل الوصلات لانها مح>وفة من السيفر
شكرا لاستجابتكم


----------



## hizany (7 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اخي العزيز الوصلات لا تعمل يرجى تحديثها


----------



## sykd2005 (9 يناير 2006)

اخي العزيز حاولت تحميل البرنامج ولم استطع اذ ان الروابط بدأ من الثاني لا تعمل
افدنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (9 يناير 2006)

thanx dear for the nice share


----------



## م.أحمد محمود عبدالسلام (17 يناير 2006)

*sap2000 v9.3*

اريد دروس تعليميه.:19:


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 يناير 2006)

أنصحك باقتناء كتاب من الأسواق و هي كثيرة و متوافرة باللغتين العربية و الإنكليزية .
فقراءة الكتاب اسهل من القراءة من الحاسب .
كما أن البرنامج ضخم و يحتاج إلى خلفية هندسية كبيرة خاصة في نظرية العناصر المحدودة Finit Element و إلا لن تستفيد منه شيئاً .

م .ابو بكر


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 يناير 2006)

انصحك اخي بقراءة مانوال البرنامج


----------



## mostafasa (26 يناير 2006)

*شرح برنامج sap2000*

:19: :33: :12: :3:


adil قال:


> نتمني ان تكون عضو مشارك وهذا ليس غريب عن اهل الاسكندريه صحيح انا من القاهرة
> والحمد لله اني عرفت حد من مصر في المنتدي
> 
> هل تستطيع استخدام الساب في التحليل الديناميكي (الزلازل) و Domes
> ...


----------



## mas_eg75 (26 يناير 2006)

لا استطيع تحميل الملفات


----------



## labeeb (3 فبراير 2006)

مع الشكر الرابط لايعمل


----------



## khaledelmasry (3 فبراير 2006)

مع الشكر جزيل


----------



## أحمد عياش (4 فبراير 2006)

مكفى استستار و مزح الرابط لايعمل و الرجاء ترد بسرعةّّ!!!


----------



## sykd2005 (5 فبراير 2006)

مشكورا اخونا العزيز على المشاركة ولكن لم استطيع تحميل الملف ايضا
تستطيع استخدام موقع http://www.megaupload.com/ للتحميل للملفات الكبيرة ولحد 250 ميكا مجانا


----------



## magda (5 فبراير 2006)

الوصلة لاتعمل

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (5 فبراير 2006)

نشكر حضرتكم على هذه الأمثلة الطيبة ولكن لى سؤال لو سمحتم لو عندى شى مهم وارغب فى عر ضه عليكم ماذا افعل!!!!!!!!
كما انه ارجو من سيادتكم ان تتطلعونا على ما يمكن عمله بأمان باستخدام هذا البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (5 فبراير 2006)

انا فى البكالوريوس واتطلع الى المزيد من التعلم بهذا البرنامج مع بعض من النصائح الغالية من سيادتكم او ممن قرا هذه الرسالة التى اعتبرهها امانة لمن يقرأها


----------



## نمير (6 فبراير 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

لا بد في البداية أن نذكركم بأن الاعداء على الاسلام من قبل الصحفة الدنماركية لا يفي الإعتذار من قبلهم فحسب بل واجبنا كمسلمين أن نقاطع بضائعهم و هذا أضعف ما يمكننا القيام به 

إخوتي الأعزاء أرجو مسامحتكم لي فقد كنت مشغولا جدا و إن شاء الله سأضع الملفات في الرابط قربا و شكرا لكم


----------



## دبوبة (6 فبراير 2006)

شكرا علي الأمثلة ولكن يبدو أن الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## magda (8 فبراير 2006)

الرابط لايعمل ومشاركات كثيرة بهذا المعنى
ولااحد يرد


----------



## وليد الجبوري (8 فبراير 2006)

م/وليد الجبوري/العراق
[mark=99FF00] شكراجزيلا/لكن الوصلة لا تعمل[/mark]


----------



## elsagher1 (9 فبراير 2006)

الوصله لاتعمل


----------



## pshhssn (9 فبراير 2006)

what is the diference between the river intake and lake intake .i have some problem when i want to establish an intake in a big lake bearing in your mind that the change in water elevations vertical and horizontal is to much . regards


----------



## pshhssn (9 فبراير 2006)

dears
what is best formula or procces for measurment the daynamic level for any well and how i can find out the actual water production for any well.
regards


----------



## widad (9 فبراير 2006)

أود الحصول على دروس عمل حول الساب و مثال كامل لمبنى من الخرسانة بالساب مدعوم بالمخططات
مشكوووووووووورييييييين جدددددددددا


----------



## magda (9 فبراير 2006)

برجاء التأكد من الوصله لأنها لا تعمل
شكرا
:77: :58:


----------



## widad (9 فبراير 2006)

لم أتمكن من التحميل:11:


----------



## doda2000 (12 فبراير 2006)

أخى فى الله هذا الربيد شير مشكلة صعب جدا التحميل منه هذا العدد من الملفات


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (12 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## Engahmed13 (16 فبراير 2006)

أن أسف جدا كنت أظنني أستطيع رفع الملفات ولكن أكتشفت أن أكبر مساحة لملف يمكن رفعه هو 2 ميجابايت
أذا كان هناك إقتراح من أحد فليتقدم به


----------



## eng_ah_el (17 فبراير 2006)

يمكنك رفعة على اى موقع مثل megaupload


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 فبراير 2006)

[frame="7 70"]اخى العزيز engahmed13
تستحق الشكر على نيتكم الحسنه
ولا عليك 
يمكنك عمل ظغط للملفات وتقسيمها باى برنامج يقوم بتجزئه الملفات ثم رفعها على اى موقع رفع مجانى
مثل megaupload
كما ذكر العضو الكريم[/frame]


----------



## عادل الفيصل (18 فبراير 2006)

اشكرك جدا اخي العزيز انا احتاج الى هذا البرنامج وفقك الله في ايجاد الحل المناسب وفقك الله


----------



## tawfik0777 (18 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamsa970959 (19 فبراير 2006)

*محاضرات ساب بالصوت و الصورة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...ز
اتمنى ان تكون هذه الملفات مفيدة و انشاء الله سارسلها جميعا
و لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## hamsa970959 (19 فبراير 2006)

اعتذر لم اتمكن من رفع الملفات ساحاول مرة اخرى انشاء الله


----------



## widad (19 فبراير 2006)

*أرجو المساعدة*

شكرا أخي على هدا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
لقد انتظرت طويلا هده الدروس في الساب2000 خاصة مثال يتمثل في دراسة شاملة لمبنى بالخرسانة المسلحة يتكون من 5 طوابقالدراسة تكون مرفقة بتحليل النتائج وحساب التسليح في مختلف العناصر المكونة للمبنى
le batiment est contreventé par poteaux poutres et voiles en béton armé
أرجوكم ساعدوني فأنا في حاجة جد ماسة لدلك
كما أنني لم أتمكن من الدخول لبرنامج megaupload


----------



## hamsa970959 (19 فبراير 2006)

اخي الفاضل سوف احاول انشاء الله ان ابعت لك مثال كامل محلول على الساب لمبنى مكون من 5 طوابق


----------



## ban (19 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## adil (20 فبراير 2006)

سلام عليكم 

ممكن تكتب اسم الحلقات او بتتكلم عن اي جزء


----------



## hamsa970959 (21 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي كم اتمنى ان اتمكن من ارسال الاجزاء التي عندي


----------



## ahmedciv (21 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا لكل من يضع بصمات مفيدة في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## بوزيد (23 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر لك ياباش مهندس.........في صدد التحميل والاستفادة من محتواها ان شاء الله

كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احلى مهندسة (24 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء حيث انني كنت ابحث عنه........


----------



## khaledelmasry (24 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير خيرا


----------



## e-medo (24 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك
و شكرا


----------



## widad (25 فبراير 2006)

*ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة المهندسين*

لدي طلب ارجو من الاخوة الاهتمام
أريد مدكرة حسابية شاملة عن دراسة مبنى ب 5 طوابق بالخرسانة المسلحةetude dune batiment en rplus 5 contreventé par poteaux poutres et voiles en béton armé par le logiciel sap2000 et le ferraillage des poteaux poutres voiles semelle...
الدراسة تكون مدعومة بمخططات المعمارية
أرجو المساعدة في أقرب وقت فأنا بحاجة لدلك أرجوكم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (25 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك الف الف شكر لك ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## eng_houssam (9 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب القيم :12:


----------



## جمان البحر (9 مارس 2006)

*الجيزان المتصالبة..؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعترضتني هذه الحالة اثناء دراستي مشروعي التخرج..
واكاديميا ما تلقيناه عن هذا الموضوع كان قليل جدا وحتى بالكود لم اجد ما يساعدني لتطبيق
فما هو المفهوم والسلوك الانشائي ؟
ما هي التحقيقات ,,الاشتراطات.. .. .
لكم جزيل الشكر وخير الدعاء لافادتي
ودمت بخير ونجاح


----------



## بالاك21 (10 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


----------



## جمان البحر (10 مارس 2006)

ما زلت بالانتظار...


----------



## المهندس تامر (10 مارس 2006)

مشكووووور أخوي


----------



## sikoo_10 (10 مارس 2006)

لا استطيع التنزيل من هذا الموقع العقيم


----------



## civil eng reda ali (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر الا خ الكريم على فكرة شرح برنامج ساب وانشاؤ الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abd83 (11 مارس 2006)

لا استطيع التنزيل من هذا الموقع ممكن الكتاب على موقع اخر
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abd83 (11 مارس 2006)

كان الموقع لا يعمل في كل البلدان
و كانه محجوب عن التنزيل في بعض البلدان
و هذه المشكلة اعاني منها من اول ما عرفت هذا الموقع 
فممكن من الزملاء ان يحملو المواضيع على موقعين لكي يستطيع الجميع الاستفادة
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abd83 (11 مارس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## جمان البحر (11 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخ ابو بكر
وجزاك كل الخير ساتبع تعليماتك اريد ان الفت نظرك لامر هو ان البلاطة محمولة فقط على اعمدة طرفية وفيما فوقها تبدأ الاعمدة الوسطية في باقي الطوابق بسبب ان الطابق الارضي معرض للسيارات.
أمل ان اجد ضالتي فيما ذكرت
جزاك الله فردوسه


----------



## bennas (13 مارس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amarh (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر الا خ الكريم على فكرة شرح برنامج ساب وانشاؤ الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mh1234eg (13 مارس 2006)

[glint] 
[mark=CCCC00] 
على فكرة ياجماعة المجموعة ممتازة جدا لان د.م/عاطف العراقى صاحب المجموعة من الناس الممتازين فى مجال التصميم الانشائي وهو استاذى فىكلية الهندسة واتمنى من الاخ الكريم التوفيق فى نزول المجموة كاملة ولو فى اى مساعدة ارجو منه اخبارى لانه يوجد عند التعليمى كامل 
[/mark] [/glint]


----------



## widad (14 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي حمزة على اهتمامك بطلبي

انا أنتظر الرد على بريدي الالكتروني لان الامر جد مستعجل

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## eng_houssam (14 مارس 2006)

الله ييسر لك كل امر ويجعله في صالح اعمالك وكل الشكر لك اخي المسلم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (14 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي eng_houssam


----------



## bennas (14 مارس 2006)

*sap2000*

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لكم دوام الصحة و العافية و ألف شكر


----------



## Fouâd (14 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.
On vous souhaite le bienvenue dans ce club et je vous remerci pour votre participation.


----------



## Fouâd (14 مارس 2006)

شكرا أخي المهندس.


----------



## hakem (14 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إن الروابط لا تعمل أرجوا مساعدة في الحصول على هذه الدروس
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله لخير هذه الأمة المهندس حاكم من الجزائر


----------



## som3a (14 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا.........

اريد مساعده في كيفيه تنزيل الكراك....؟؟

وكمان البرنامج مكتوب عليه Demo


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (14 مارس 2006)

انا جديد مع الكمبيوتر ولا اعرف التحميل من المواقع فارجو من سيادتكم ان يكون موجود امامى على هذه الصفحة بحيث يسهل تحميله مباشرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولكم الشكر الخالص


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (14 مارس 2006)

البرنامج كاااااااااااااامل مكمل 
فقط اتبع تعليمات الكراك


----------



## youcef_dz (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.

ya pas de koi


----------



## mash1 (15 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشهراني (15 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (16 مارس 2006)

شكر للمرور اخوتي الكرام


----------



## الشهراني (16 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.........


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (16 مارس 2006)

اشكركم على المساعدة


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 مارس 2006)

نحن في خدمتكم أخوتي الكرام


----------



## RESEARCHER (18 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ozonet (18 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك قدوة لغيرك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولك أخي ozonet


----------



## نجاح (20 مارس 2006)

أشكرك يا باش مهندس علي على هذا الموقع المفيد وجزاك الله بكل خير .......نجاح


----------



## طالبة مدنية (20 مارس 2006)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## Xacker (20 مارس 2006)

جزيت الخير.


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (29 مارس 2006)

نشكر اخانا كل الشكر


----------



## sho7ta2003 (30 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sykd2005 (1 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير 
ولكني لم استطع الدخول الى الموقع فهل ان الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟ ارجو التأكد من هذا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد محمود كامل (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا إلى كل المشاركين فى ملتقى المهندسين


----------



## Fouâd (12 أبريل 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااا.


----------



## m_mortada3 (12 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك

بملئ تراب الارض اشكر الله ثم اشكرك 

محمود مرتضى


----------



## civilking (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي واثابك على عملك 
اخوك من بغداد الجريحة


----------



## mousad1210 (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## dodo4030 (17 أبريل 2006)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ameerjubor (18 أبريل 2006)

أخي طالب المعرفة 

الاوابط لا تعمل


----------



## ozonet (22 أبريل 2006)

مشكور حبيبي وما قصرت


----------



## m_beik (22 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/العمري (22 أبريل 2006)

مشكورعلى مجهودك


----------



## eng.ashraf (23 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج و جزاك الله خيرا
لم استطيع انزل crak هل هناك مشكله؟
وشكرا.


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (28 أبريل 2006)

البرنامج جميل جدا ولكن 
كيف يتم تنزيل الكراك ؟؟؟
[grade="00008b Ff6347 B22222 4b0082"]ارجو ايضاح الطريقة[/grade]


----------



## elza3aim (29 أبريل 2006)

لقد حاولت تنزيل الكراك من الوصلة http://www.badongo.com/file/267691 ولكن الوصلة لاتعمل ...لو امكن ارفاق ملف الكراك بالموقع او ارسال وصلة اخرى يكمن تنزيل الكراك منها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elza3aim (29 أبريل 2006)

ياريت يتم ارفاق الكراك هنا لأن الموقع المرفق به الكراك لايعمل في السعودية


----------



## engmans (11 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]نشكر الاخ على هذا الموضوع المتميز ونتمنى له كل التوفيق[/frame]


----------



## hatim1959 (12 مايو 2006)

si possible des logiciels de beton arme en francais et merci pour cette initiative.


----------



## الفاهد (13 مايو 2006)

شكراجزيلا لك


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (15 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولاتحرمنا


----------



## نجاح (17 مايو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع[/frame]


----------



## basemcivil (19 مايو 2006)

thx uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## العسلة (20 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر خوي على الموضوع الجيد و نرجو منك مواضيع اكثر .......


----------



## صدام أبوحليقه (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sabdou (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة عن كيفية اجراء التحليل لفعل الحرارة فيsap2000
اخوكم في الله


----------



## andalus (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## andalus (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Fouâd (21 مايو 2006)

Pour adil oui vous pouvez analysé les escalier sur Sap2000.
et merci


----------



## mm_mmnce2002 (21 مايو 2006)

thank for this lessons


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## اعجال (12 يونيو 2006)

اللهم اغفرله ورحمه وثقل موازن حسناتك ويرحم والديك على ماتفعله وانا اتمنى لك كل الخيروارجو ان لاتنقطع مثل هذه المشاركات التي يبقى اثرها في العقول والتي نستفيد منها انا زملائي المشتركين في المنتدي الطيب


----------



## قطر الندى (14 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الموضح وقد افادني كثيرا وانا ابحث عن تصميم ribbed slab اتمنى مساعدتكم فهذ مشاركتي الاولى وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الزملاء


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (14 يونيو 2006)

الملفات المرفقة ممتازة من حيث أنها مختصرة لذلك لكل من أرسلها جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس كريم (14 يونيو 2006)

كيف يتم فتح الملفات


----------



## اعجال (14 يونيو 2006)

الله الله الله عليك ويارب يزيدك كمان وكمان وانا اول الراغبين في التحاق بهذه الدروس التي والله لم ارها ولكن من الآن ساخبر زملائي بهذه الدروس الشيقة والتي اود ان ارها لان هذه الخطوة قل من يقوم بها الا المحنكين في هذا البرنامج الممتاز وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## اعجال (14 يونيو 2006)

وارجوك زودني بهذه الدروس لاني بحاجة ماسة اليها ولست متمكن في هذا البرنامج يااخي واتمنى لك كل الخير


----------



## اعجال (15 يونيو 2006)

يازمليي لو ترفع ملفاتك الحلوة على موقع رابيد شاير لاستطيع تحميلها ولاستفادة منها


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (15 يونيو 2006)

نرجواااااااا وضع وصله شغاله لساب 10


----------



## OpenSky (24 يونيو 2006)

*مطلوب كراك ل sap2000 v 9.1.6*

احتاج لكراك لبرنامج sap2000 v 9.1.6


----------



## smasem66 (25 يونيو 2006)

متشكر قوي للرد والاهتمام من كل الباشمهندسين اللي قاموا بالرد

وقد اوفيتم الرد والشرح 

واعتبر هذا الموضوع مرجعا لكل من يريد الرجوع له في هذة النقطة


----------



## hamsa970959 (26 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي الفاضل و جعل الله هذه الدروس في ميزان حسناتك... للاسسف لم اتمكن من تحميل الملفات عندي من البرنامج فهل يمكنك مساعدتي؟


----------



## totomero (29 يونيو 2006)

ابحث عنsap2000 Vr 6.00 فارجو المساعده في الحصول عليه وشكرا للجميع


----------



## المهندس تامر (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير ....


----------



## MG_Z (29 يونيو 2006)

هذا ليس عيب في النسخة التي معك و لكنك تستخدم نسخة تجريبية Demo وهذه النسخة يكون أكبر عدد من نقاط النموذج 100 joint ولا يقوم البرنامج بعمل حفظ إذا زاد عدد النقاط عن 100 لكن بعد استخدام الكراك يمكنك عمل أي نموذج مهما كان حجمه و حفظه


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 يونيو 2006)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومه الجيده

ولكن لما بجى انزل الكراك بيقول ان الملف غير موجود
ولما انزل الكراك هل ااخذ الملفات من داخله copy واعمل past فى الملف الموجود فى الc الى اسمه كراك ايضا


----------



## waleed12 (29 يونيو 2006)

barak allah fik akhi...tam tahmil al krack bihamd allah....jari tahmil al sap2000 jazak allah 3anna koul khayr


----------



## nabil_20022000 (29 يونيو 2006)

thank u thank u very much


----------



## الباشمهندس الكبير (30 يونيو 2006)

الف الف الف شكرررر

ياريت كراك برنامج safe لأني محتاجه فعلا

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيل لك لقد حليت المشكله


----------



## اشرف عطا (4 يوليو 2006)

الرابط لايعمل ارجوا الرد بكتابة رابط جديد او شرح كيف يعمل الرابط


----------



## م / كمال السعيد (5 يوليو 2006)

ممكن وبكل سهولة


----------



## م/أحمد توفيق (6 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي علي هذه الإضافة الفعالة
و جعلها الله عز و جل في ميزان حسناتك
وجعلها من العلم الذي ينتفع به


----------



## Mustapha Amine (6 يوليو 2006)

نشكر أخانا العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع لكن في حالة وجود فتحات في الحائط فهل نستطيع استعمال Frame Section


----------



## م/جبل (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Tariqm (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك برامج (أو ملفات إكسل) لحساب العزوم بمعلومية الأحمال مثل الـ Sap مثلا
لأنني دخلت للموقع السابق ولم أجده متاحا

وجزاكم الله خيرا
طارق


----------



## حليف الليل (7 يوليو 2006)

قويت ياخوي عملتها احتراف


----------



## حليف الليل (7 يوليو 2006)

قويت ياخوي عملتها احتراف


----------



## Mustapha Amine (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد سامي هاشم (8 يوليو 2006)

عندي مشكلة ,بعد ما نزّلت الملف بتاع الساب مش عارف افتحه ,ارجو الرد


----------



## silverfox (8 يوليو 2006)

*وين الردود*

وين الردود ...
لم يكتب أي أخ رد على الموضوع 

أرجو أن يساعدني أحد الخبراء
ولكم جزيل الشكر:1:


----------



## Mustapha Amine (8 يوليو 2006)

لم أتمكن من تحميل الكراك


----------



## صابر دياب (9 يوليو 2006)

أه طبعاً 

إنت ممكن تتدخل العمارة كلها على الساب أو الإستاد والإيتابس وهو يعملك كده


----------



## kamel matrixx (9 يوليو 2006)

اكيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## m_qablan (12 يوليو 2006)

الف الف شكرا وجزاك الله حسن الجزاء


----------



## محمد مضر حوا (12 يوليو 2006)

يا اخي هناك اصدارات احدث لبرنامج sap والتعامل معها افضل وان احدث اصدار هو sap2000
version 9


----------



## المهندس 518 (12 يوليو 2006)

مشكلتي بعد نسخ ملفات الكراك لم أستطع تحليل النموذج لأن زر التحليل لم يعد يعمل ما المشكلة’؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## silverfox (12 يوليو 2006)

أين الردود وأين المساعدة


----------



## حسن جدة (13 يوليو 2006)

يا إخوان حاولنا تنزيل الكراك ولكن بدون فائدة لو في أحد يساعدنا ويرسل لنا الكراك 
نكون مشكورين له وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (13 يوليو 2006)

كل الشكر للاخ العزيز
Mg_z
جزاك الله خيرا
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## MG_Z (13 يوليو 2006)

شكرا أخي "عمرو علي 3 " ....
وفقنا الله جميعا..


----------



## waleed12 (14 يوليو 2006)

salam alikoum...7ammalt sap and crack... wcharral 100% barak allahou fikoum


----------



## المهندس 518 (15 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي mg-z و كل التوفيق للجميع


----------



## umhassa1 (20 يوليو 2006)

*Password needed*

How can i extract these files? It needs a password. Please advise..


----------



## نادر 22 (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكور يباشا


----------



## ahmeddd1 (30 يوليو 2006)

الروابط غير شغالة على ما يبدو


----------



## ebyy (31 يوليو 2006)

*اريد المساعده في برنامج sap2000*

السلام عليكم اريد المساعده في برنامج sap2000 . الموضوع يختص بconcrete desing ارجو افادتي بامثله تختص في هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل . الرجاء الرد في طلبي عاجل جدا . 

شكرا


----------



## dodo_29_82 (31 يوليو 2006)

Thank you for sab but what is the pathword 
.please send it


----------



## ebyy (1 أغسطس 2006)

*سوال في الsap2000*

انا مبتدئ في استخدام الساب بحاجه لامثله تفصيليه عن concrete desing ? 

الرجاء المساعده الموضوع عاجل جدا .


----------



## دلوعة_الخليج (1 أغسطس 2006)

*سوال في برنامج sap?*


السلام عليكم .. انا طالبه في الهندسه المدنيه ابحث عن امثله توضيحه مفصله عن concrete desing باستخدام برنامج sap2000 .

الموضوع عاجل جدا .:63:


----------



## smasem66 (2 أغسطس 2006)

برنامج الساب لا يعتبر فعال بدرجه كبيره في التصميم
فعمله الاساسي التحليل الانشائي واعطائك قيم القوى اما التصميم به فليس معجوه فهو يعتمد على المعادلات التصميميه القليله التي نحفظها جيدا 
فمن الافضل ان نفوم بالتصميم بالمعادلات مباشره بعد معرفه القوى من الساب


----------



## شقيف (2 أغسطس 2006)

اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل نرجو منك التحقق وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## emad_algashy (2 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم برجاء العلم بان الوصله لاتعمل لاتعمل لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## السوسنه السوداء84 (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمروعلى3 (2 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]




[/FRAME]​


----------



## SALEEM DARWSH (6 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا يديك الطحة ويزيدك من فضلة


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (7 أغسطس 2006)

يفضل ان تطلع علي دروس دكتور عاطف العراقي
هابلة جدا جدا وممكن تعلمك كويس جداا
وهاتلاقيها كمان في المنتدي


----------



## Fouâd (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا أخي المهندس.


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]












ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه دائما ؟؟
لماذا لا تضاف هذه الدرر الى مكتبة برامج القسم؟؟


[/FRAME]​


----------



## المهندس الفنان2000 (12 أغسطس 2006)

رسالة الى المهندس عمرو 
أخوك من طنطا و عايز البرنامج على أسطوانة و أى برامج هندسية أخرى عندك لو فى الإمكان
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو11 (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يااخى


----------



## صبرى محمود (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صبرى محمود (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alaa al-najjar (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوور 
بس المشكله اني حملت كل الملفات وعندما قمت بفكها خرجت رساله تقول انه يوجد ملفين لم يتم فكهم وعندما حاولت تنزيل البرنامج بدء التنزيل ولم يكمل
ارجو ممن لديه علم بطرقة حل المشكله ان يخبرنا بها
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحاتم (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على الجهد ولكن هل يمكن رفعه على رابط آخر لعدم القدرة على التحميل من هذا الرابط


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور للغاية ارجو المساعدة فى تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## يوسف المدني (18 أغسطس 2006)

realy u r the best


----------



## smasem66 (18 أغسطس 2006)

انا الكراكات مش بتتحمل معايا 
بيقولي ان الملفات مش موجوده
فهل صادف احد نفس المشكله


----------



## صفا محمود (18 أغسطس 2006)

thx so much


----------



## smasem66 (19 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن حد من اللي حملوا الكراكات او اي حد يملك كراك Etabs يرفعهوا تاني لان الجزء الثاني منه اتمسح من الموقع ونكون شاكرني جدا


----------



## أبو فرحان (19 أغسطس 2006)

ألف ألف شكر لك أخي

فتحت الرابط واخترت free 

ظهرت رسالة تقول ERROR: Please enable JavaScript.

أرجو مساعدتنا بالتحميل

أنا متحمس جداً للكتاب

ولك ألف شكر


----------



## جنااات (19 أغسطس 2006)

الموقع دة معقد ومستفز 
ما نزلت منه اى شيء على الاطلاق
ارجو تغير هذا الموقع


----------



## احمد الديب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

برده جزاك الله خير ولالاسف السعودية حرمانة من مشاهدة هذه البرامج الرائعة


----------



## taysser (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الصفحة فيها خلل أو الموقع محجوب


----------



## أبو نادر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مازلنا بانتظار الأخ نمير وفقه الله وجزاه كل خير


----------



## youcef_dz (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز فقط لم أكن على درجة كافية من التركيز 
هو بالفعل حل عبقري


----------



## احمد الديب (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## emad_algashy (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اين الكراك ---------------------------------------ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## khaledelmasry (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر........................


----------



## روزانا (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورة أختنا الكريمة وسأحاول تنزيل الكتاب بإذن الله


----------



## روزانا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بالفعل كلامك صحيح أخ الراقي مشكور على الوصفة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة لا استطيع تنزيله من هذا الرابط ياريت تبعت رابط اخر من فضللك .
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## hamid02 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

salut et ramadhan karime je pance ke le logiciel robobat c le milleur dans le marche et c le mlilleur dans l'anneé alors il faut les comprandre comment il travail car il a des astuce si en les comprand en va ganier boucoup de temps et de recherche dans no projet alors svp si vous avez des edie ou des document aide nous


----------



## نهله عماد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

very valuable thax alot


----------



## majed_ajel (2 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## engms.2006 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم دخلت علي الموقع لتحميل برنامج sap 2000 الاصدار 10 ولكني وجدت رسالة خطا ارجو من حضرتك ان ترسلي لي الرابط بدقة لل***** بتاعي وجزاك الله خير انا *****ي
engms.2006* yahoo.com
ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الساداتي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ROZE1 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للمجهود ولكني لم اتمكن من التحميل ارجوا اعادة الرابط


----------



## descovery_2000 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوي العزيز الموقع لايعمل


----------



## saleh_agiza (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لابد من ادخال العمق الكامل للكمرة فى الساب وهذا هو الاصح ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## MG_Z (7 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقك الله و بارك فيك
وأخبرك اني قد بحثت طويلا في هذا الموضوع و أفضل الحلول التي وفقني الله إليها هو الذي طرحته في موضوعي ...
وسأتابع الموضوع لنصل معا إلى ما هو أفضل..
أحييك مرة أخرى...


----------



## omar2zamil (10 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekh قال:


> للجميع كراك ساب 2000 الاصدار 8.01 بدون شروط اسمك وسنك وعنوانك !!!
> الرابط


I WANT SAP2000 V8.01


----------



## omar2zamil (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اسمي زامل سني 54 سنة العنوان بلدية الكويت


----------



## mohamed handassa (15 أكتوبر 2006)

som3a قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين ... سيدنا محمد . عليه أفضل الصلوات و التسليم ... أما بعد ...
> 
> هذه الهدية و هي ( كتاب كامل لشرح برنامج SAP2000 باللغة العربية ) ...
> 
> ...




كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب القيم :33:​


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ممششكككورر


----------



## mohamed handassa (15 أكتوبر 2006)

youcef_dz قال:


> Taille: 178 MB
> 
> Download:
> http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=7K6PGJDV
> ...


 

PASSWORD:
-=By.Demgel=-

ca marche pas pour ouvrire le fichier winrar
aide moi svp:63:


----------



## تامرالشيخ (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اين هو التعليم والرابط


----------



## WENSH82 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

تامر ياشيخ أنت فهمتوة غلط هو بيسأل مش بيعلم.


----------



## MG_Z (22 أكتوبر 2006)

و هذا ملف ال Model


----------



## MG_Z (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ملحوظة :
يجب أن يكون رد فعل ال SPRING أقل من أو يساوي Pile capacity


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لو وجدت ما أبحث عنه سوف أدعو لك 
و شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد


----------



## المهندس 518 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا جربت الستاد برو فلديه مكتبة كبيرة خاصة بالعناصر المميزة، مثل العناصر التي تعمل في الشد فقط، الكابلات،,,,,,,,الخ و بالتوفيق


----------



## khad4 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل 
السلام عليكم
تمثيل الكابلات ك frame element
غير دقيق نظرا لاهماله deformation in cable due to own weight
in sap v8 to v 10
the cable element is valied 
so you can use it


----------



## ابو نصوح (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*توفير برنامج ساب 2000*

ممكن يا اخوان واخوات توفير نسخة برنامج ساب 2000 واذا امكن مع الشرح .
واكون شاكرا لكم باذن الله .
وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء .

وياريت مش عن طريق ربيد شير لاني مش عارف كيف بتستخدموه .في موقع اسمه طق طق ممتاز 
اخوكم 
م. ابراهيم ابو نصوح


----------



## عطور ليبيا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يريت والله انا ايضا اريده مع توضيح كيفية تنصيبه على جهاز الكمبيوتر.


----------



## adil (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عطور قال:


> يريت والله انا ايضا اريده مع توضيح كيفية تنصيبه على جهاز الكمبيوتر.



ممكن تقولي انت منين وانا احاول ابعته لك واي اصدار تريده


----------



## adil (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ابو نصوح قال:


> ممكن يا اخوان واخوات توفير نسخة برنامج ساب 2000 واذا امكن مع الشرح .
> واكون شاكرا لكم باذن الله .
> وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء .
> 
> ...



ممكن تقولي انت منين وانا احاول ابعته لك واي اصدار تريده


----------



## ابو نصوح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

انا المهندس ابراهيم العلي مهندس انشائي ولو تكرمت ترسلي البرنامج آخر اصدار ان امكن ، على ال***** Al_ali98على ياهو أو هوت ميل ......
واذا فيها غلبه مع الشرح جزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله .


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (5 نوفمبر 2006)

و لماذا يا أخى لا يتم رفعه على أى موقع من مواقع التحميل حتى تعم الفائدة
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً,,,,,,
و مازال الطلب الآخر بتوفير نسخة من البرنامج قائم لعلنا نجد معونة
و دمتم بخير حال....


----------



## المبارز007 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## habeeba (8 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا يا بشمهندس بيطلب مني ديسك و مش راضي يفك الضغط


----------



## عطور ليبيا (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا عطور وطالبة في الهندسة المدنية من ليبيا واتعلمت شوية عن sap2000 اريد ان اعرف كيفية تنصيب البرنامج فى الجهاز لانى محتاجة له جدا فى تصميم مشروع مبنى مع العلم ان الاصدار الى عندى sap v9.0


----------



## عطور ليبيا (8 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة الدروس مش عايزة تفتح ليه؟


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا شباب من شان الله انا بحاجه ماسة الى هذه الدروس ولا استطيع تنزياها ارجو المساعد مع الشرح عن كيفية التحميل ولكم الشكر الجزيل
ياسر البوريني فلسطين


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ايضا لم استطيع تنزيل الدروس.
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## amour (12 نوفمبر 2006)

عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايز دروس الســـــــــــــــــــاب من فضلكم


----------



## مهندس مساعد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

في طريقة لتحميل الساب على الجهاز يا جماعة من تنزيل بس لازم ملف يتفتح ويتنسخ ويوضع في ملف السيستم حاولوا تدورو عليها


----------



## hussam_sh (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً,,,,,,


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*البرنامج فين؟؟؟*

الإخوة الزملاء,
هذه الملفات ليست البرنامج إنما دروس قيمة جداً وأنا نزلتها بنفسى و بسهولة جداً, وبالرغم إنى مهندس ميكانيكا فقد أعطيت الملفات بعد فكها لمهندس إنشائى و سألته عن رأيه فأفاد إنها جميلة جداً و إستفاد منها فعلاً.
لكن مازال البرنامج نفسه لم يتاح للآن, لعل المانع خير؟!!!


----------



## عمرو الملاح (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*برنامج sap*

اريد اتعلم برنامج sap


----------



## علي فتحي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

iam eng ali fathi and can help you in teaching sap by sending you the programme call me on that number 0020121244683


----------



## المهندس المحامي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

و الله جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.احمدصالح (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انتظر الرد من الاستاذ المشرف ابو بكر على رسالتي اعلاه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## awabtaha (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر لكم و لكل الشباب لقد اعنتمونا بما فيه الكفاية و اكثر
عظم الله الاجر


----------



## bineissa (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المشاركة الجميلة 
لكن الرابط لبرنامج الدكتور بيم لا يعمل هل يمكنك مساعدتي للحصول على الرنامج و اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## asad4444 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي


----------



## boudjemaa (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*start*

chercher tu trouve facilment des millieures fichier pdf en internet


----------



## bineissa (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لكن الرابط لبرنامج الدكتور بيم لا يعمل هل يمكنك مساعدتي للحصول على البرنامج و اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الهدى (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع 
جارى التحميل


----------



## المهندسان (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لم يعمل اي رابط
وشكرا


----------



## صماش13 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ابحث عن برنامج جديد ايجاد الابعاد لمحطة لمعالجة المياه القذرة
ارجو مراسلتتي على bilsemmache*yahoo.fr


----------



## asad4444 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل
ارجو ان يتم رفعه الى الموقع
وشكرا


----------



## radmany1 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل حاول ان تضع رابط صحيح

مع شكري لك:1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## asad4444 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama shoalla (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## boudjemaa (17 ديسمبر 2006)

merci boucoup
barak el elahou fik


----------



## aammeng (18 ديسمبر 2006)

sryh قال:


> الأخ الكريم وسام ...
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،
> 
> ...



lu ohgw hga;v


----------



## jamilsy (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكر الأخ المهندس علي على هذا المجهود الطيب كما أشكر الأخ المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق ( معلم سيف) على هذه الإضافة الرائعة.

أخوكم / أبو عمار


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (19 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يا باشا هوه ده الكلام


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## طارق المصرى (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ملف الكراك ارجو تحديثه ويا ريت تضعة على اى موقع غير rapidshare


----------



## انس كبوش (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد معادلات بالإكسل لتصميم الأعمدة


----------



## م عصامو (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخي الكريم لكن اتمنى لوتضع الكراكات على رابط اخر 
لأنها لم تحمّل


----------



## dardour (23 ديسمبر 2006)

تم تركيب الكراك بنجاح ,,, اشكركم جزيلا جزيلا جزيلا جزيلا
في امان الله


----------



## agui (27 ديسمبر 2006)

صلى الله عليه وسلم
شكرا لكم جميعا على الافادة


----------



## darkstranger (7 يناير 2007)

*download sap2000*

sap2000 plz any version pllllllllllllllz


----------



## روزانا (8 يناير 2007)

I have one for sap2000 the 9th version but it cant be send by mail... If it is steel a problem I can send it by the ordanary mail


----------



## عادل الفيصل (8 يناير 2007)

انا اكون شاكرا كل الشكر لمن يرسل البرنامج عن طريق ال*****
adelfaisal***********


----------



## amr_zahrawan (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (22 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عن كل الأخوه الأعضاء خيرا إن شاء الله


----------



## ehabebo84 (22 يناير 2007)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (23 يناير 2007)

الى الامام دائما وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yasnas76 (24 يناير 2007)

أخي المهندس أحمد عبدالرحيم

نشكرك على ما قمت به في الدرس ، ونأمل منك الاستمرار والمزيد.


----------



## sameh900 (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
من فرج عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج اللة عنة كربة من كرب يوم القيامة


----------



## mnci (31 يناير 2007)

*كتاب كامل لشرح برنامج Sap2000 باللغة العربية رابط جديد و ثابت2007*

السلام عليكم اخوانى اليكم الكتاب القنبلة لشرح برنامج ساب باللغة العربية و الذى كان رابطه قد الغى من على الربيد شير اليوم هوعلى رابط ثابت 

لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء الحقوق محفوظة لصاحب الملف و رافعه و السلام عليكم 
هنا


----------



## فادي الموسى (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## that`s me (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ناجي وبس (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناجي وبس (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناجي وبس (31 يناير 2007)

احسنت كثيرا


----------



## ahmed wafy (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lana96 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ احمد ولمجهودك وانشاء الله تتعافى عن قريب


----------



## devilzkiss (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رياض ابراهيم سالم (2 فبراير 2007)

كيف افتح الشرح واقراة


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (3 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب مكرر في الموضوع المثبت أعلاه .

( جميع مواضيع sap2000 ) .
سيتم دمج هذا الموضوع هناك .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## garary (6 فبراير 2007)

رابط تحميل برنامج الساب لايعمل ارجوا التوضيح .وشكرا


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

هذا هو اميلي لمن يريد المساعدة والاجر ان شاء الله m3ah*************
m3ah1425***********


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

[email protected] hotmail


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

[email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

ولمن لديه كتب او ابحاث عن الخوازيق والاساسات الخازوقية واختبا ر التربة يرسل على [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

نحتاج لموقع اجنبي قوي في الهندسة المدنية والابحاث حديث جدا حد عنده فكره نرجوا الافادة


----------



## الانشائي (15 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (16 فبراير 2007)

طه المهندس قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما



جزاك الله خيرا اخىالكريم,...........بس شو هى كلمة السر من فضللك:81:


----------



## م.تومه (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ احمد ولكن لماذا لا استطيع فتح الرابط الذي اعطيته و الذي يحتوي على الدروس


----------



## م.تومه (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخ طه المهندس للملفات التي ارفقها في مشاركته


----------



## ارشد عماد (20 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الى كل من يساهم في بناء الفكر الانساني


----------



## aposrag (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى لا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## markovic (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير .....


----------



## منى19782006 (25 فبراير 2007)

اريد معرفة طريقة تقسيم كمية الحديد الى انواع بالكمية المشتخدمة فى صب السقف
والطريقة المستخدمة فى تحديد الكمية بدون معرفتها من الرسومات


----------



## markovic (27 فبراير 2007)

الاستاذ الفاضل لتحميل البرنامج يظهر موقع صيني ام كوري لا اعرف ..ارجو المساعدة ..مع فائق احترامي وتقديري... م.كريم


----------



## العميرى (28 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز و مفيد للغاية


----------



## العميرى (3 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الى كل من يساهم في بناء الفكر الانساني


----------



## العميرى (3 مارس 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز و مفيد للغاية


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (4 مارس 2007)

الموضوع جيد 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل الفيصل (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الجهد الجميل وفقك الله


----------



## العميرى (4 مارس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد عبد الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نشكرك على ما قمت به من دروس. لكن عايز soft ware.اذا امكن


----------



## azerty (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ادا اردت اي مساعدة بخصوص sap200 فاشرح لي ما هو المشكل وساساعدك هن شاء الله


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (9 مارس 2007)

الساب من البرامج التي اتمنى ان اتعلمها واحترف بها ما هي الطريقة التي يجب ان اتبعها


----------



## azerty (9 مارس 2007)

il faut lire bien klo tutorial 
ansi que pratiquée des exemple


----------



## حيدرالكندي (11 مارس 2007)

الف الف شكرا يا غالي


----------



## bnrasheek (15 مارس 2007)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله...
لافائدة...
كالعادة لم استطع تحميل أي شئ ولا يرد على استفساراتي أحد من المشرفين...
وفقكم الله ومع السلامة...


----------



## سمير الوادي (16 مارس 2007)

bnrasheek قال:


> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله...
> لافائدة...
> كالعادة لم استطع تحميل أي شئ ولا يرد على استفساراتي أحد من المشرفين...
> وفقكم الله ومع السلامة...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هكذا حال الاخ حالنا جميعا 

هل الموضوع اصبح مباهاة بعدد الصفحات وعدد الردود اللذي تعدى مئات الالاف ؟؟؟؟؟

ولولا حبنا لهذا المنتدى ماوضعنا هذه النصيحه ( يااخوان هذا الموضوع اصبح لا فائدة منه بل اصبح كالدفتر اللذي كل من مر عليه بعثر بعض الكلمات ومضى ) 

الموضوع قديم جدا قبل سنوات وجميع الروابط الموجوده فيه قديمه والغيت والله العضيم احاول استفيد منه بكلمه عجزت ان احصل على شي واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا يوجد الا ردود في ردود تجاوزت مئات الالاف == لماذا لا تمسح جميع الردود ويحدث الرابط ويوضع الرابط الجديد في اول صفحه او دلونا على الرابط المحدث اين هو في الرد رقم مئة الف وكم ؟؟ 

ارجوا ان يؤخذ الموضوع ببعض العقلانيه كما ارجوا ان تتقبل ادارة المنتدى النقد البناء 

ونحن في المساعده اذا احتاجوا اي شيء 

اخوكم سمير الوادي ​


----------



## سمير الوادي (16 مارس 2007)

خلل فني تكرير


----------



## shemooooo (17 مارس 2007)

*شكرا*

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك​


----------



## سمير عنتر (18 مارس 2007)

اتمنى لك التوقيق والاستمرارية


----------



## المهندس الفريد (26 مارس 2007)

*مفاجأة جميلة*

أرجو أن توضحوا لي كيف أحمل الدروس لأنني من فترة وأنا أحاول أحملها ولم تتحمل ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
المفاجأة ........................................
http://www.structural-engineering.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## المهندس الفريد (26 مارس 2007)

*طلب بسيط.............................*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسأل الله أن يجزي القائمين على هذا الموقع والمشاركين خير الجزاء وان يبارك في الجهود 
لي طلب بسيط وهو أن تخبروني كيف أحمل الدروس لبرنامج 2000 staad pro. sap
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## engms.2006 (27 مارس 2007)

مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## engms.2006 (27 مارس 2007)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## engms.2006 (27 مارس 2007)

بتكتبوا كلمة مشكور بشكله هندسي او شكل قلب ازاي يا جماعة معلش انا عارف اني خرجت بره الموضوع خالص بس معلش اعذروني انا عايز اعرف بتكتبوها ازاي


----------



## أبو دعاء2 (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ولكن لم أستطع أن أفتحه هل معك برنامج خاص لحسابات الحديد للمبنى أرجو إطلاعي بذلك أو إذا كانت هناك خاصة بذلك


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (28 مارس 2007)

ارجو المساعدة العاجلة والهامة جدا
شرح تصميم القواعد المشتركة وذات الشدادات Strap & combined footings


----------



## Ahmed_abohashish (28 مارس 2007)

وياريت امثلة لحل اساسات المنشات كاملة


----------



## مزهر الفهداوي (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخ احمد وبالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## memoo7474 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (13 أبريل 2007)

أرجو إعادة تحميل هذه الروابط حيث أنها لاتعمل ، وجزاكم الله خيرا
أحمد حسن الصقر


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عاجل وضرووووووووووري
ملف لمبني عالي توثر علية قوي الزلازل والرياح مصصم ببرنامج etab,sap
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نظمي (22 أبريل 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*

شكرااااااااااااااا اخي وبارك الله غيك
وخليك معنا في كل جدديديديديديديديد

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
خليك علي تواصل وشرفنا في كل جديد


----------



## محمد المرسي المصري (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كيف حالك يا باشمهندس 
حاولت مرارا تحميل البرنامج والشرح ولم تنجح كل المحاولات رجاء ان امكن ارسلها علي *****ي ولكم جزيل الشكر.
m_h821***********
a;vh


----------



## مريم1 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكر خاص على هذا الموضوع


----------



## 777زومة (1 مايو 2007)

جازاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tarek mohammed zak (2 مايو 2007)

Very Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood:63:


----------



## talab3 (3 مايو 2007)

اخواني واعزائي اريد ان استفسر الا يوجد برامح SAP 2007 and 2002 هل صدر له غير 2000 افيدوني افادكم الله بالعلم النافع وشاكرا لكم


----------



## engramy (3 مايو 2007)

توجد إصدارات جديدة مثل Sap 2000 V10 وأعتقد إن اخر إصدار هو V11 وكلها SAP2000


----------



## Eng-spring (4 مايو 2007)

ابعثلي على eng_spring82*********** علي افيدك اخي الكريم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 مايو 2007)

نقوم بنقل مشاركات الشكر و التبريك الموجودة في الموضوعات المثبتة إلى هنا ..

رغبة بتقليص حجم الموضوعات الكبيرة و الإبقاء على المشاركات الفاعلة
.
م . أبو بكر


----------

